# Fallout New Vegas



## topgear (Oct 17, 2010)

Experience all the sights and sounds of fabulous New Vegas, brought to you by Vault-Tec, America's First Choice in Post Nuclear Simulation. Explore the treacherous wastes of the Great Southwest from the safety and comfort of your very own vault: Meet new people, confront terrifying creatures, and arm yourself with the latest high-tech weaponry as you make a name for yourself on a thrilling new journey across the Mojave wasteland. A word of warning, however - while Vault-Tec engineers have prepared for every contingency,* in Vegas, fortunes can change in an instant. Enjoy your stay.

Welcome to Vegas. New Vegas. It’s the kind of town where you dig your own grave prior to being shot in the head and left for dead…and that’s before things really get ugly. It’s a town of dreamers and desperados being torn apart by warring factions vying for complete control of this desert oasis. It’s a place where the right kind of person with the right kind of weaponry can really make a name for themselves, and make more than an enemy or two along the way.

As you battle your way across the heat-blasted Mojave Wasteland, the colossal Hoover Dam, and the neon drenched Vegas Strip, you’ll be introduced to a colorful cast of characters, power-hungry factions, special weapons, mutated creatures and much more. Choose sides in the upcoming war or declare “winner takes all” and crown yourself the King of New Vegas in this follow-up to the 2008 videogame of the year, Fallout 3. Enjoy your stay.

*Key Features:*

Feel the Heat in New Vegas! Not even nuclear fallout could slow the hustle of Sin City. Explore the vast expanses of the desert wastelands – from the small towns dotting the Mojave Wasteland to the bright lights of the New Vegas strip. See the Great Southwest as could only be imagined in Fallout.

Feuding Factions, Colorful Characters and a Host of Hostiles! A war is brewing between rival factions with consequences that will change the lives of all the inhabitants of New Vegas. The choices you make will bring you into contact with countless characters, creatures, allies, and foes, and determine the final explosive outcome of this epic power struggle.

New Systems! Enjoy new additions to Fallout: New Vegas such as a Companion Wheel that streamlines directing your companions, a Reputation System that tracks the consequences of your actions, and the aptly titled Hardcore Mode to separate the meek from the mighty. Special melee combat moves have been added to bring new meaning to the phrase “up close and personal”. Use V.A.T.S. to pause time in combat, target specific enemy body parts and queue up attacks, or get right to the action using the finely-tuned real-time combat mechanics.

An Arsenal of Shiny New Guns! With double the amount of weapons found in Fallout 3, you’ll have more than enough new and exciting ways to deal with the threats of the wasteland and the locals. In addition, Vault-Tec engineers have devised a new weapons configuration system that lets you tinker with your toys and see the modifications you make in real time.

Let it Ride! In a huge, open world with unlimited options you can see the sights, choose sides, or go it alone. Peacemaker or Hard Case, House Rules, or the Wild Card - it’s all in how you play the game.

Source
Official Website


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone playing this game ?


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2010)

here's it's release dates :

October 19th,2010 (US)
October 22nd 2010 (EU,AU)
November 4th 2010 (JP)


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

^ Fallout New Vegas is already out , though i'm not interested.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

Fallout New Vegas got 8.5 from IGN. I am happy but I don't trust IGN so I'll just have to wait till I get the game.

@Dinjo :- by wait I meant I am waiting to get the game for myself .


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

Let us know your impression people have been saying its quite similar to Fallout 3


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 23, 2010)

Okay here is a summary of my impression of the game :-

Pros :-
-> Cozy and home like feeling for FO3 veterans as the gameplay mechanics are quite similar
-> Addition of factions and things like Damage Threshold and Damage Per Second make a deep game even more deeper
-> Characters more likeable and interesting than FO3
-> Main storyline feels interesting and intriguing
-> Has every good thing that FO3 had!

Cons :-
-> Slow framerate on the X360
-> Occasional bugs (haven't ran into anything big yet)

So overall, a 9/10 from me. Will be hooked to it for a long time to come!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

I am having Low FPS problem with NEW VEGAS


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2010)

apply the 1.1.0 patch which fixes over 200 scripting and quest bugs.

to fix Crashes, Audio Issues, Lag, Saving etc. follow this link :

Fallout: New Vegas Game Fixes (Crashes, Audio Issues, Lag, Saving, etc) | Geek Montage


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2010)

BTW, here's the minimum system requirement for Fallout: New Vegas

Publisher: Bethesda Softworks
Developer: Obsidian Entertainment

*Minimum System Requirements*

OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.0 GHz / AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+
Memory: 2 Gb
Hard Drive: 10 Gb free
Video Memory: 128 Mb
Video Card: nVidia GeForce 6600 / ATI Radeon X1300
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard
Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

Notes: 

*Supported Video Card Chipsets:*

NVIDIA GeForce 200 series, Geforce 9800 series, Geforce 9600 series, Geforce 8800 series, Geforce 8600 series, Geforce 8500 series, Geforce 8400 series, Geforce 7900 series, Geforce 7800 series, Geforce 7600 series, Geforce 7300 series, GeForce 6800 series, ATI HD 4800 series, HD 4600 series, HD 3800 series, HD 3600 series, HD 3400 series, HD 2900 series, HD 2600 series, HD 2400 series, X1900 series, X1800 series, X1600 series, X1300 series


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 24, 2010)

^^^
wow the system requirements are much lower compared to other 2010 games
interesting to see that they haven'tremoved support for DX9 yet

@all
can anyone please comment on the Visual quality of New Vegas?
I have seen members from other forums grumbling how the Visuals haven't changed(improved) at all


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 24, 2010)

New Vegas looks okay at the best but that's cause of the amount of stuff it has to render at any given point of time. It looks almost exactly as Fallout 3. Sadly it runs terribly on the consoles. Clocked in 5 hours. Amazing game except the lag problem. Hooked to it like crazy!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah i found the problem for lagging The file missing - d3d9.11 file here the location 

potential FIX for npc slowdown - Bethesda Softworks Forums

Which is present in Fallout 3 

Just paste it in your fallout New vegas folder


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2010)

If new vegas gfx is exactly same as fallout 3 I think it's the best as I've loved ( and still love it ) fallout 3 for it's great gameplay and I think same would be applicable for Fallout New Vegas as well.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 25, 2010)

topgear said:


> If new vegas gfx is exactly same as fallout 3 I think it's the best as I've loved ( and still love it ) fallout 3 for it's great gameplay and I think same would be applicable for Fallout New Vegas as well.



There are still many bugs present in Fallout Newvegas !! Only crashing is missed thank god , as for graphic's was improved


----------



## saddy (Oct 25, 2010)

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/7340/flltnv20101025095856.jpg
*img89.imageshack.us/img89/7559/flltnv20101025100617.jpg



This is the only one series of RPG type games i liked the most.interms of story and game play.although graphics r bit dated but its not the graphics that makes a games its the immersion experience and story telling that makes a 100% enjoyable .


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2010)

Played it yesterday - have my first encounter with the powder gang.

This games looks better but lags while is combat with multiple enemies and seems easy to me than the previous one.


----------



## bokilCB22 (Oct 26, 2010)

hey anyone reached the strip in Las Vegas.I can't find my way.


----------



## tkin (Nov 2, 2010)

bokilCB22 said:


> hey anyone reached the strip in Las Vegas.I can't find my way.


Yes, I did, to reach the strip go to freeside and find the door that takes you to the strip, you must have a pass card or 2000 caps to pass through, you don't loose the caps, you need to have the caps to enter only.

*img641.imageshack.us/img641/6840/screenshot6d.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm at Freeside! Had come to Crimson Caravan for the 'Heartache by the Number' quest and now at Freeside, exploring stuff. Anyone know where that 'The King' guy is ?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2010)

i am new kid in this world
i'm thinking to go for it

i've read various reviews and i found it something like this:
S.TA.L.K.E.R. + Borderlands = FALLOUT


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 2, 2010)

I've completed stalker, borderlands, fallout. And, I can say that, Fallout is unique.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2010)

u mean fallout 3?
thats cool!!
that means i've gotta try this one


----------



## tkin (Nov 2, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> I'm at Freeside! Had come to Crimson Caravan for the 'Heartache by the Number' quest and now at Freeside, exploring stuff. Anyone know where that 'The King' guy is ?


Yes, go to freeside, at the corner of a crossing you'll see a large sign that says "The king" or something with a logo of a guiter(in neon), the king is in that house, either he is in the theater or at the 2nd floor in his room.


----------



## official (Nov 3, 2010)

fallout New Vegas is a good game..just completed it today. As per rating i'll give it 8.5/10
It is buggy and sometime my game froze and i had to restart. So i would advice to please save game before and after important quests. The world is big and lavish though very limited types of mutated animals are there. I did not find any behemoths...mutants were rarely found and that too in very few places. Some of the side missions are remarkable..especially the one in the Luxe casino( white hand society) and that of Brotherhood Of steel ... i did not find all places in the mojave but almost did all the missions. It took me well over 35 hrs to complete main quests+ 90% side quests+ 40% Partner quest + 95% world exploration...i did not find all the vaults..nor did i find all unique weapons..i could only find That gun, Lucky, Maria, as far as i know there are 5 more to find. I am going to play it again in diwali holidays with mods and new texture. I think its the best release among all other games that were released for pc in the last 2 months.


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2010)

tkin said:


> Yes, I did, to reach the strip go to freeside and find the door that takes you to the strip, you must have a pass card or 2000 caps to pass through, *you don't loose the caps, you need to have the caps to enter only.*



that's a new bit of info to me - I've just took too much missions from people around freeside ie from NCR, From The caravan, From followers of Apocalypse, From some lady to watch over her daughter, To fix the Kings dog, Free some people from chem addiction, and some mission from NCR scientist as well to gain aps and I now have 1910 caps.

If I would knew that earlier I would have gone into the strip and take care of benne very well.

BTW, is there any way to get a good armor - currently i've two armors NCR one and Lightweight metal armor.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2010)

tkin said:


> Yes, go to freeside, at the corner of a crossing you'll see a large sign that says "The king" or something with a logo of a guiter(in neon), the king is in that house, either he is in the theater or at the 2nd floor in his room.



Thanks for the info man


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 5, 2010)

Reached lvl 6. My last side mission was to help some ghouls at the Roboconns test field. Helped them with their "Great Journey". They just whoosh-off to space.


----------



## tkin (Nov 5, 2010)

Some Screenshots of the great journey, that is Fallout new vegas.

Anti-Matter Rifle, the best gun in the game.
*img169.imageshack.us/img169/8782/screenshot9ot.jpg

Night-stalker, freaking cool.
*img135.imageshack.us/img135/1868/screenshot13c.jpg

Meet yo daddy.
*img826.imageshack.us/img826/4824/screenshot15n.jpg

Archimedes Weapon, Euclid C-finder. 
*img146.imageshack.us/img146/827/screenshot30u.jpg

Hot damn.
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/6145/screenshot37.jpg

Boom.
*img577.imageshack.us/img577/802/screenshot33.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2010)

^^ Nice pics.

I'm now on level 14 may be and inside The strip but solving missing person problem in Ultra Luxe but when I met with a detctive I was attacked by some kind of assassin thogh I managed to knock him down with punches.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2010)

@tkin :- Cool shots. 

I just reached Novac and am level 10. Doing a lot of side missions and just exploring stuff.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 6, 2010)

^There is a **** load of side missions in McCarren's camp. doing'em. At lvl 9 atm


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2010)

Now on Level 16 and guess what Cass is now my partner - completing a lot of side mission with her and the gun runners at silver rush told me to handle her over to them ( yes, I've take that quest from them ) but there's no way I'm going to handle over her to them 

BTW, got idolized in Ultra Luxe and completed some bounty missions of NCR - met with Mr. House and Yes Man long before - currently busy in solving Cass's caravan mission and some side missions with the help of her. Any idea how can I break the safe in Silver Rush with out being noticed by anyone ?


----------



## tkin (Nov 8, 2010)

topgear said:


> Now on Level 16 and guess what Cass is now my partner - completing a lot of side mission with her and the gun runners at silver rush told me to handle her over to them ( yes, I've take that quest from them ) but there's no way I'm going to handle over her to them
> 
> BTW, got idolized in Ultra Luxe and completed some bounty missions of NCR - met with Mr. House and Yes Man long before - currently busy in solving Cass's caravan mission and some side missions with the help of her. Any idea how can I break the safe in Silver Rush with out being noticed by anyone ?


You need a stealthboy, you could find some during the quest 'come fly with me' (given in novac), also make sure your stealth is atleast at 50, you also need to have lockpick at 75(or use magazine), the door is unlocked by a key which can be pick-pocketed from one of the guards(very hard to do, takes lots of tries), then go in and get the evidence.

When i did it i had 78 sneak, 2 stealthboys.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 8, 2010)

Darn! I suck at F: NV without God mode. I started to play Hardcore and I'm severely wounded. 

And...err... can someone post a link to that site to fix crashes & all?


----------



## tkin (Nov 8, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! I suck at F: NV without God mode. I started to play Hardcore and I'm severely wounded.
> 
> And...err... can someone post a link to that site to fix crashes & all?


Crashes are common, I get about 5-6 crashes per hour, just upgrade to the latest drivers, and you can use this fix:
For nVidia cards:
Nvidia d3d9 perf fix at Fallout New Vegas Nexus - New Vegas mods and community
For ATI cards:
Alternate D3D9 fix for ATI plus D3D9Gen at Fallout New Vegas Nexus - New Vegas mods and community

PS: You have a 6870 now right? or was it a 5850?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 8, 2010)

^HD6870?! Hell no, it's goddarn HD5850 . 

BTW, you get 5-6 crashes? I didn't get a thing for 2 hrs.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 8, 2010)

never had a single crash. i don't play more than 2 hours at a stretch...


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2010)

tkin said:


> You need a stealthboy, you could find some during the quest 'come fly with me' (given in novac), also make sure your stealth is atleast at 50, you also need to have lockpick at 75(or use magazine), the door is unlocked by a key which can be pick-pocketed from one of the guards(very hard to do, takes lots of tries), then go in and get the evidence.
> 
> When i did it i had 78 sneak, 2 stealthboys.



I've 3 stealthboy and my sneak skill is 40 and lockpick is currently 60 and I have a aid book (locksmith ) which will increase the skill by 10. Yesterday I tried pickpocketing the badass brother but the key did not work so toay I will try to do so withe guards.

Completed the mission of vault 21 and it was pretty easy.

BTW, game lags while in combat with more than 2 enimeies - have tried dx fix and modding config file and it's now partially fixed.


----------



## tkin (Nov 9, 2010)

topgear said:


> I've 3 stealthboy and my sneak skill is 40 and lockpick is currently 60 and I have a aid book (locksmith ) which will increase the skill by 10. Yesterday I tried pickpocketing the badass brother but the key did not work so toay I will try to do so withe guards.
> 
> Completed the mission of vault 21 and it was pretty easy.
> 
> BTW, game lags while in combat with more than 2 enimeies - have tried dx fix and modding config file and it's now partially fixed.


They key is found on one of the guards.

I never get any lag with npc, I use the nVidia dll fix I posted above, the ati fix crashes the game for me, also you can do this, start game, open console with ~, type this: temo
See if its fixed, if its fixed you must use this command everytime you start the game, but better than nothing right?

Some more shots:

Prototype Tesla Beaton:
*img227.imageshack.us/img227/594/screenshot62t.jpg

Legendary Nightstalker(was nothing legendary when it met my .44 magnum)
*img441.imageshack.us/img441/9318/screenshot65c.jpg

Deathclaw alpha male, looks pissed.
*img585.imageshack.us/img585/3946/screenshot73r.jpg

????
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/2286/screenshot75a.jpg

Mother deathclaw, BIG.
*img201.imageshack.us/img201/1231/screenshot82.jpg

and Scary.
*img29.imageshack.us/img29/4725/screenshot87sq.jpg

The whole gang.
*img227.imageshack.us/img227/3243/screenshot90p.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 9, 2010)

Hell, I made Primm Slim the new sheriff for Primm! Was that a good call? Anyway, how the hell to mod weapons?


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2010)

tkin said:


> They key is found on one of the guards.
> 
> I never get any lag with npc, I use the nVidia dll fix I posted above, the ati fix crashes the game for me, also you can do this, start game, open console with ~, type this: temo
> See if its fixed, if its fixed you must use this command everytime you start the game, but better than nothing right?



Completed the mission and I found the key in Gloria Van Graff pocket ( just a art of pick pocket ) and collected the evidence from the safe. Talked to Cass and handled over all the evidence to Jackson ( some NCR guy ) at Mojave outpost and Cass has gained Calm Heart perk which will increase her health.

thanks for the tweaking tips and I've tried them all and it still lags.


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Hell, I made Primm Slim the new sheriff for Primm! Was that a good call? Anyway, how the hell to mod weapons?


To mod weapons, buy a mod first, then open pip-boy, hover mouse on the weapon, press x, or select mod on right, attach mod(non-reversible).

Finished NV today, some final pics:

*I knew flamethrowers were usefull, now to convince my parents to buy one.*
*img585.imageshack.us/img585/4513/screenshot102m.jpg

*Just like in the game cover, the eyes glow in indoor areas.*
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/7520/screenshot130s.jpg

*Enclave are back people.*
*img72.imageshack.us/img72/2396/screenshot139pj.jpg

*Enclave tesla armor.*
*img51.imageshack.us/img51/8206/screenshot145s.jpg

*Spinning fan at the back, to hell with air conditioners.*
*img28.imageshack.us/img28/1917/screenshot146ja.jpg

*Nice control room, these [old] guys are gonna kick some ....*
*img716.imageshack.us/img716/567/screenshot147a.jpg

*Look at the name, now wonder he is scawy.*
*img585.imageshack.us/img585/8103/screenshot155k.jpg

*Is that the sun or a nuclear blast??*
*img703.imageshack.us/img703/7410/screenshot167.jpg

*Pulse gun, one shot kill against any robot or power armor, fallout 3 needed one.*
*img838.imageshack.us/img838/6324/screenshot168g.jpg

*Say goodbye Mr. House, time to cash out.*
*img530.imageshack.us/img530/3810/screenshot177y.jpg

*The President is coming.*
*img710.imageshack.us/img710/4828/screenshot180x.jpg

*Wish I could fly that, darn hippies.*
*img46.imageshack.us/img46/9924/screenshot187k.jpg

*Game ends, start final conversation.*
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/7059/screenshot193h.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2010)

Met with the boomers and gained fame and i'm now a liked person among them and will recover the B29 from some lake.

BTW, how to change weapon ammo type ?


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2010)

topgear said:


> Met with the boomers and gained fame and i'm now a liked person among them and will recover the B29 from some lake.
> 
> BTW, how to change weapon ammo type ?


Take out weapon, press 2, you must have a different ammo for this to work, after selecting weapon open pip-boy and select ammo to find out what type of ammo you have.

You can also create your own ammo on a reloading bench, hollow point(HP) ammos are good against fleshy enemies, armor piercing(AP) are good for armors(i.e combat armors or organic armors on radscorpions), surplus ammos are cheap and does less damage, useful for weak enemies.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2010)

do we have to fly an aircraft too?


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> do we have to fly an aircraft too?


Nah, bad luck, but there is a flight simulator in the game, you can't access it now, maybe a dlc is coming with the flight sim support.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 11, 2010)

Reached almost lvl 20. Doing a lot of side missions. Completely Hooked to it. 
Gotta level up to 30 before i decide the fate of New vegas.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 12, 2010)

I ran into a grown Deathclaw when I was level 6. Got my ass kicked really hard!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2010)

Reached lvl 20. Became an Idiol of the Boomers  They agreed to help me in the final fight.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2010)

I am also on lvl 20 but convinced boomers to help me when I was on lvl 18.

BTW, now busy in making contact with great khans and brotherhood.

BTW, thanks _tkin_ for ammo changing instructions.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 13, 2010)

Damn! You guys are so deep in the game. I was out of station for 4 days and now I don't get more than an hour or so to play the game due to some school stuff and other crap. New Vegas is a game which demands a lot of time to be enjoyed fully!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 13, 2010)

@Tkin:- 
Question 1) How do i finish the "still in the dark" quest. I've collected all brotherhood holotapes.  Now i just need to give'em back to the present chief. I also had a conversation with the head paladin, he says that the current chief needs to get outcasted. He said that he'll help me in the final battle. Will the current chief help me in the last fight anyway of i help him or do i need to replace him? What is the easiest way?

Question 2) I went to Reppconn HQ and discovered that they have a kickass plasma rifle. How do i get it? is it in the Shipment Room or in the Office of the head? How to get in?


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm alos facing the same kind of dilemma about brotherhood - but as thumb rule of CRPG game I think you should make the choice whta do you want to do. 

BTW, I've met with Caesar and found the Mr. house hidden bunker but I've not destroyed it completely but blown out 2 out of 3 power sources anyway and helped Mr. House to upgrade his robot with the sotware on platinum cheap.

BTW, defeated Benny in a Arena fight.

Now even I've several dilemma whether to help Mr. House/NCR/Brotherhood/Legion but I will make my chioce for NCR or brotherhood - most probably.


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> @Tkin:-
> Question 1) How do i finish the "still in the dark" quest. I've collected all brotherhood holotapes.  Now i just need to give'em back to the present chief. I also had a conversation with the head paladin, he says that the current chief needs to get outcasted. He said that he'll help me in the final battle. Will the current chief help me in the last fight anyway of i help him or do i need to replace him? What is the easiest way?
> 
> Question 2) I went to Reppconn HQ and discovered that they have a kickass plasma rifle. How do i get it? is it in the Shipment Room or in the Office of the head? How to get in?


1. Two choices here:
A. Kick the old chief out: to do this go to the archives and read the data on the terminals(isolate computer virus first), and follow the steps.

B. Help the old chief(elder mcnamara): to do this submit the tapes to him, then he gives you more instruction, this is a pretty long quest, the last part of the quest is absolutely huge.

2. Two ways to get the rifle: Either unlock the door or the terminal in the ground floor(both are hard locked. Or play through the levels to get to the top from where you can drop down to this level.

Take the tour from the tour guide. The tour guide will open the room to the planetarium (average locked door) and go to the room back in the left. Walk upstairs and there is a key card for the main floor. Go back to the entrance and enter the room at the right (4 dead fiends in front of it) and walk up. Go to the next floor. In the room on the left is an easy terminal to add facial data recognition(you can skip this if you have keycard). At the far end of the floor is a stairs which will guide you upstairs. There is a Handy bot who asks for the password, with luck 7 you can say Ice Cream. Otherwise you have 30 seconds to find the next key card. Where the roof collapsed there are lying 2 Brotherhood Paladins (holotape for accessing Hidden Valley) and next to the collapsed roof at the other side (go all the way around) is a skeleton with a briefcase with 200 Prewar money and key card for Floor 3. Get to floor 2 again and find the door for floor 1 access (not the main door) you use the keycard and in the next room the floor has been collapsed, walk in to it and in the right corner you see the q-35 matter modulator! If you can't find the correct door on the second door, you can also unlock the very hard door on the main floor now with the key card to enter the same room.

If you do not have the skills to bypass robots just kill them.



topgear said:


> I'm alos facing the same kind of dilemma about brotherhood - but as thumb rule of CRPG game I think you should make the choice whta do you want to do.
> 
> BTW, I've met with Caesar and found the Mr. house hidden bunker but I've not destroyed it completely but blown out 2 out of 3 power sources anyway and helped Mr. House to upgrade his robot with the sotware on platinum cheap.
> 
> ...


There is no brotherhood choice, either you help the ncr or the legion(or mr house), you can make brotherhood to fight for ncr if you do all the missions for brotherhood and get idolized by them, otherwise you need to wipe them out.

Only the ncr path allows you to keep the brotherhood alive, else you need to wipe them all out.


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2010)

I think it's best to disable Mr. House - place yesman instead and complete the brotherhood quest to gain their help and then follow the NCR path and of-course wipe out legion.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 16, 2010)

Reached lvl 25. Killed the Motor-Runner and saved the trapped NCR ranger. Damn i cant wait to get my hands on the NCR Veteran Ranger Armor! Its looks so awesomee!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a question to all of you people but before that

MAJOR SPOILER WARNING!!!!!

Okay now the thing is... I killed Benny. Now what I want to ask you people is should I support Mr. House or Yes Man or Ceasar. 

I am confused because from the looks of it Mr. House is a rich son-of-a-b1tch and can reward me with lots $$$s. On the other hand, taking over the strip and running it by myself using Yes Man sounds kick ass too! And again, Ceaser's legion fascinates me and I think they will also have some good rewards for me if I help them. So am really confused. Which of these paths is the most beneficial ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2010)

^^use spoiler tags please.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 16, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> I have a question to all of you people but before that
> 
> MAJOR SPOILER WARNING!!!!!
> 
> ...





Spoiler



i placed yes man. Felt more logical


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2010)

working hard to get a good armor - A laready have reckon armor but I don't want to spend around 6000 caps to repair it. Just cleaned of entire van graff and I will try to join with brotherhood.

BTW, I've deactivated Mr. House, End the reign of tabitha ( by fixing her robot ), gained a super close combat melee weapon called Pushy from some mine, completed the quest of jackbos town, fixed Rex, completed the quest come fly with me.

BTW, currently on level 26!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2010)

Faun said:


> ^^use spoiler tags please.



I did. I said 'MAJOR SPOILER WARNING'.


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2010)

Just finished the game - though I'm not very happy - I wanted something else - so will play it again from save files and this time I would destroy Mr. House's secutron on the fortification bunker



Spoiler



Now I'm the most powerful person in the New Vegas and my main power is Mr. House's Secutrons


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2010)

What's this new spoiler tag ?

Anyways, I was doing this quest called 'Beyond the Beef' and I got pretty fed up of The White Glove Society. So me and my two companions, Rex and Cassidy, just massacred every White Glove in Ultra Luxe. Tee-hee!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 18, 2010)

Got lvl 28. And the mission of no return form the NCR, which is the last mission speaking frankly. Doing side missions that i missed out now. Bought the Anti Material Rifle as i couldn't find one in the wasteland. My current special weapons

Lucky
Mestereous Magnum
Ratslayer
Q-35 Matter Modulator
Maria
Abilene Kid Le bb gun
AER14 Laser Rifle
Anti-matter rifle
Annabelle

Guys make sure that you take all the things you gave to your companion before parting ways with'em or you might lose all those items. I lost a T 51 armor because of it. 

And not to mention the Ballastic Fists! When i first used it i was like OMG! Totally epic!


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2010)

how can we have 2 companions ?
The game won't let me have two companions at any time.

BTW, destroyed the power source of the bunker of fortification bunker so the secutorns there can't never be resurrected and this time I will try to visit every place possible on the map ( I already have the park that shows all location on pip boy ) like good old days of fallout 3.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2010)

You shouldn't have destroyed the power sources in the bunker. You could've used them to capture vegas for yourself.But thats why RPGs are for, make your own decisions.

BTW are you playing in unarmed tactics or others?


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Got lvl 28. And the mission of no return form the NCR, which is the last mission speaking frankly. Doing side missions that i missed out now. Bought the Anti Material Rifle as i couldn't find one in the wasteland. My current special weapons
> 
> Lucky
> Mestereous Magnum
> ...


If you think Ballistic Fist is cool wait till you find Pushy, its an unique pulse fist(or something like that), sends sonic waves when attacked.

Also have you found the Archimedes weapon? Its called Euclid's c finder, see my previous screenshots, you have to activate the Archimedes system(at heleos one) to gain its power, its massive, it can kill 5 deathclaws in one burst, one attack per 24 hours.



topgear said:


> how can we have 2 companions ?
> The game won't let me have two companions at any time.
> 
> BTW, destroyed the power source of the bunker of fortification bunker so the secutorns there can't never be resurrected and this time I will try to visit every place possible on the map ( I already have the park that shows all location on pip boy ) like good old days of fallout 3.


You can have 1 humanoid companion and 1 cyborg/robot etc companion at the same time, 
Humanoid companions are:
Craig Boone(Novac), Arcade Gannon(Mormon fort), Lily Bown(Jacob's Town), Rose of Sharon Cassidy(Mojave Outpost), Veronica Santangelo(188 Trading Post), Raul Tajeda(Black Mountain)
Cyborgs are:
Rex, Ed-e.

All companions have unique side quests associated with them, also note that Raul has 100% repairing ability when he is NOT hired, he can repair the rare weapons like anti material rifle, this machine(best gun) if you do not have the jury rigging perk.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> You shouldn't have destroyed the power sources in the bunker. You could've used them to capture vegas for yourself.But thats why RPGs are for, make your own decisions.
> 
> _BTW are you playing in unarmed tactics or others_?



yep, I have not destroyed it in first round and the game completed very quickly and I even did not have to kill any deathclaw either - the game just finished in a jiffy.

I'm planning to enter into lucky 38 and disable all of Mr. House secutron guards in their using stealth boy ( I've robotics expert perk ) but now I'm much busy in discovering new places.,

As Always I'm playing in full gun blazing action.



tkin said:


> If you think Ballistic Fist is cool wait till you find Pushy, its an unique pulse fist(or something like that), sends sonic waves when attacked.
> 
> Also have you found the Archimedes weapon? Its called Euclid's c finder, see my previous screenshots, you have to activate the Archimedes system(at heleos one) to gain its power, its massive, it can kill 5 deathclaws in one burst, one attack per 24 hours.
> 
> ...



Yep, I've used Pushy and it's one hell of a mighty close range melee combat weapon and the most priciest one probably too.

I was also thinking that and going to get ED-E from prim - also I will try out those other companions to complete more quest.

Also there's a NCR guy at Mojave Outpost who has 100% repair ability.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2010)

@tkin:- I had the Euclid's C-Finder way before i got to helios one. But i foolishly sent the power to NCR related locations. I found out about the awesomeness of the ARCMIIuntil it wad too late. And i'll get pushy as soon as i can.

@topgear:- the unarmed combat is totally epic in this game. Although i've only 15 unarmed points but you can unlock some really nice moves by completing unmarked/marked quests.I got the "Khan" and "NCR" unarmed tactics. Just check out some vids and you'll know how good it is. 

Reached lvl 29 half way. Got an appointment with President Kimball but i'll do it later on after i've finished some more side quests. Got the Enclave armors by finishing Cannon's quest.


----------



## tkin (Nov 20, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> @tkin:- I had the Euclid's C-Finder way before i got to helios one. But i foolishly sent the power to NCR related locations. I found out about the awesomeness of the ARCMIIuntil it wad too late. And i'll get pushy as soon as i can.
> 
> @topgear:- the unarmed combat is totally epic in this game. Although i've only 15 unarmed points but you can unlock some really nice moves by completing unmarked/marked quests.I got the "Khan" and "NCR" unarmed tactics. Just check out some vids and you'll know how good it is.
> 
> Reached lvl 29 half way. Got an appointment with President Kimball but i'll do it later on after i've finished some more side quests. Got the Enclave armors by finishing Cannon's quest.


Theres one unarmed move(learned from ranger andy in novac) that allows you to do a spin sweep attack, awesome move.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2010)

Now I've ED-E and Cass as my companions - Just Listened to Enclave Log 1 while talking with Doc Henry at Jackobs Town.

BTW, got another incredible melee weapon called Paladin Toaster and it can also toast robots too.

Now busy in discovering more places and getting new quests.


----------



## tkin (Nov 21, 2010)

topgear said:


> Now I've ED-E and Cass as my companions - Just Listened to Enclave Log 1 while talking with Doc Henry at Jackobs Town.
> 
> BTW, got another incredible melee weapon called Paladin Toaster and it can also toast robots too.
> 
> Now busy in discovering more places and getting new quests.


The best robot destroying weapon is called the Pulse Gun(one shot kill, any robot and two shot any power armored), you can find one inside a vault and also you can buy one most probably from van graff, look at my earlier screenshots.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't think its availablw with the Van Graffs. BTW i wiped them out and looted their stuff yesterday with Cass. 
Now i got two ending ready. One with Yes Man and the other with NCR. And a little far from lvl 30.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2010)

The most irritating to kill is deathclaws - even at 100 gun skill I don't have a appropriate gun which can send those DeathClaws to hell !

got into vault 19 and completed quest why we can't be friends. Now in Vault and dealing with fiends!

BTW, ED-E don't do anything - still I have not upgraded it's armor/weapon - so I'm thinking of abandon it. Another strange thing I noticed is Cass was out of ammo - so I've to raid those fiends near V3.

Still I've so many places to discover and I miss fawkess very much - the mightiest companion of fallout series ever I guess.


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2010)

topgear said:


> The most irritating to kill is deathclaws - even at 100 gun skill I don't have a appropriate gun which can send those DeathClaws to hell !
> 
> got into vault 19 and completed quest why we can't be friends. Now in Vault and dealing with fiends!
> 
> ...


Best way to kill Deathclaws is sneak critical them with sniper rifle or Anti-material rifles if you're playing in hard.

To get the ED-E mission you need to initiate conversations with references to the enclave, one location is Old Lady Gibson in gibson's scrap yard, 2nd is the doctor at jacobstown, there are more, you just need to look harder.

PS: Have Ed-E with you when you first meet(talk to) arcade gannon at the follower's outpost, this will immediately initiate the quest related to arcade(The mission that recruits the enclave remnants to fight with you), the other way to get this quest is long and may be bugged.

PS: Cass or any follower can never run out of ammo, she must have picked up a weapon from the ground or enemies(my follower boone kept picking up marksman carbine during the last mission, and had no ammo so I just had to collect the rifles and throw them away, what a total mess)


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks for tips on ED-E and DCs.

When I first takled with ganon ED-E was not with me.

Actually cass was busy shooting geckos, fireants, Feral Ghouls etc. which don't have any ammo with them - so she ran out of ammo but I gave her my flamer anyway.

I also gave her LMG 5.56mm and service rifle which I got from NCR but when I cehcked her inventory after a long time the LMG and service rifle was missing!!

BTW, yesterday went into vault 34 but it was a big waste - got there t stop some sort of source of radiation for sharecroppers of NCR - got this quest from a computer terminal near strip - I've stopped the source of radiation and completed the quest but now to whom I should report aout this to gain some big amont of XP points and caps ?

Went into vault 3 also and manged their boss to give me his helmet so that I can show it to the NCR - but should I report this to Dhatri and Hsu ??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 23, 2010)

I warned about things going missing from companion inventory in one of my previous posts. So don't give'em anything you don't wanna lose. 

Finished the game in the "Yes Man Path". The last talk with General Oliver was damn funny.  I'll try out the NCR ending soon. and after that "erase" FNV from PC. Got exams in a about a week.


----------



## tkin (Nov 24, 2010)

topgear said:


> thanks for tips on ED-E and DCs.
> 
> When I first takled with ganon ED-E was not with me.
> 
> ...


I don't get it, companions never run out of ammo for their default weapon(the weapon that does not show up in the inventory).

The mission Hard Luck Blues in vault 34 gives no caps just xp or fame, if you saved the trapped people they later show up in Aerotech Office Park Suite 300, this option gives higher xp than if you help the ncr(which in addition to xp gives ncr fame).

Give the helmet to Hsu, gives caps(most probably) and ncr fame.

PS: A mission is associated with this vault(motor runner) called Aba-daba honeymoon given by a great khan member, if you kill motor runner you fail this quest and this ultimately limits your option with another Major side quest(Oh my papa), so you could've kept him alive, makes the side mission later much easier(but its still doable with really high medicine skills).


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2010)

yep, even I've no clue why cass was out of her default weapon - I think it was a sturdy cavern shotgun - when I first completed the game she was shooting with that weapon always but on the 2nd game play she has stppoed shooting with that gun and only using melle or dynamites. So I went near vault 3 so she can pick up some plasma weapons. When I was in vault 34 she picked up some 10mm SMG but as usual ran out of ammo.

I've not killed motor runner I said I've managed to get 2 of his helmets by giving only 150 caps 

I've not saved the trapped people coz I thought they were some radiated feral ghouls.

BTW, when NCR asks to destroy brotherhood what can I do to save brotherhood - I mean can I speak with any NCR higher authrity so that they can alter Moore's command


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 24, 2010)

> BTW, when NCR asks to destroy brotherhood what can I do to save brotherhood - I mean can I speak with any NCR higher authrity so that they can alter Moore's command


Just speak with the BoS chief McNamara (or something, i forgot) and tell him NCR's plan. If you removed him from his post then you'll have no option but to destroy them.

and don't forget to save the trapped Ranger inside Vault 3.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2010)

Haven't played since a couple of days coz am preparing for upcoming exams and when I play, I play smackdown vs raw 2011 lol. Anyways, the last time I played, I capped Mr. House and started working with Yes Man but then I got the two quests which warns the player that if he continues to work with Yes Man, the NCR and Legion will consider him the enemy . Also got a big ass quest from the BoS.


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Just speak with the BoS chief McNamara (or something, i forgot) and tell him NCR's plan. If you removed him from his post then you'll have no option but to destroy them.
> 
> and don't forget to save the trapped Ranger inside Vault 3.



thanks for the tips.


----------



## tkin (Nov 26, 2010)

topgear said:


> yep, even I've no clue why cass was out of her default weapon - I think it was a sturdy cavern shotgun - when I first completed the game she was shooting with that weapon always but on the 2nd game play she has stppoed shooting with that gun and only using melle or dynamites. So I went near vault 3 so she can pick up some plasma weapons. When I was in vault 34 she picked up some 10mm SMG but as usual ran out of ammo.
> 
> I've not killed motor runner I said I've managed to get 2 of his helmets by giving only 150 caps
> 
> ...


To save the brotherhood you don't need to remove mcnamara, just do all missions for him and get idolized by them, then after ncr tales you to kill brotherhood just ask mcnamara to assist ncr in hoover dam battle, and report to ncr, you get their help in last stage.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2010)

So I have to keep McNamara as the leader of BH.

BTW, abandoned Cass and now my new companion is veronica 



Spoiler



God damn! she is a lesbo !!


 - I've been through Vault 11 and completed the sacrificial chamber mystery - disabled all the robots using stealth boy and robotics expert perk.


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2010)

Killed the first deathclaw using Hunting shotgun.

Now on Black Mountain to finish the mission so that I can enlist as a Bh soldier.

BTW, veronica seems to give me a quest but how can I get it from her ??


----------



## Piyush (Nov 29, 2010)

topgear said:


> S
> BTW, abandoned Cass and now my new companion is veronica
> 
> 
> ...


enough!!!
i'm getting this game now


----------



## tkin (Nov 30, 2010)

topgear said:


> Killed the first deathclaw using Hunting shotgun.
> 
> Now on Black Mountain to finish the mission so that I can enlist as a Bh soldier.
> 
> BTW, veronica seems to give me a quest but how can I get it from her ??


To get quest from veronica you need to take her to a few places to hear her comments, some places are camp mccarren(hsu's office, the main entrance near hsu's office and the scientist guy who gives a mission).


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok buddy.

now working hard on the mission from bitter spring, Camp forlan etc. to get my self enlisted as NCR Ranger - ditched the idea of being a BoS soldier 

BTW, completed Ed-E my Love quest ( handed ED-E to the Follower of Apocalypse for upgrades ). I think that was a good decision.

I placed a lot of ammo and other supplies inside the crate near BoS Ramos office but after somedays when I needed them all the suuplies were gone except some MF/Ecell which BoS guys have placed into that but they had looted everything else - I was so much pissed with this that I've turn off the hardcore mode.

I had plan to sell those to buy and repair my gears - so now I may increase the caps using some other methods I meant by using ch}@T$ but not more than what I think would be the appropriate price of those supplies.

BTW, Saved president Kimball and now going to complete the mission of Veronica.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2010)

Completed Veronica's Mission By the telling her to join The Follower of Apocalypse and Pulsed those BoH lads with Pulse gun. Got a gauss rifle from them and power armor from them.

Ended the mission to join BoH to acquire Power Armor training. Drowned those Legions with water and Won The final battle of Hoover Dam and completed the game.

Playing this game again and completed the veronica's mission by telling her to remain with BoH and pulsed those BoH lads. Now I will use every other companion I've came across and will complete their quest.


----------



## tkin (Dec 18, 2010)

New patch for fallout new vegas has been released, massive update, lots of quest script and bug fixed, get it while its hot.


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2010)

^^ thanks for the info. thinking of re-playing the game with this update. will start from scratch again.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 22, 2010)

Guys, How do i kill the *Nightkins* in the basement of the REPCONN building..
I manage to kill two but the third one always gets me..Are there more or just the three???

I'm on level 6 btw..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 22, 2010)

Don't kill the nightkins. At lvl 6 you better don't. Talk to their and see if you can settle things.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 22, 2010)

How and who should i talk to?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 22, 2010)

There will be a nightkin near a brahmin skull in one of the rooms in the basement. Talk to'em.


----------



## tkin (Dec 23, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> Guys, How do i kill the *Nightkins* in the basement of the REPCONN building..
> I manage to kill two but the third one always gets me..Are there more or just the three???
> 
> I'm on level 6 btw..


After entering the room at start activate a Stealthboy, go through the door to a corridor and avoid the nightkin and go left, turn right at first right turn and go to the room at the end, talk to the Nightkin Leader, also note that this path requires atleast 2 stealthboys and plenty of tries to get right, make saves frequently.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2010)

I thought I could never negotiate with any stealh boy addicted NightKin's - so when I was on higher level 26/28 maybe I went into he basement with Cas and cleaned them all with assault carbine - old school gun blazing action and 100% fun !


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah you can do that. But at a level so n00bish you can't kill them all in one try.

And a companion is a must for all.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Dec 24, 2010)

Eh...what difficulty setting are you guys playing in. I think i chose medium cuz i managed to kill all of the nightkin in the basements, including their dumbas$ leader. I was on level 7-8 may be.. Used around 10-11 stimpaks, dozen of dinamites and tons of mines. I also had a companion, but it ws more trouble than help.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 24, 2010)

@tkin..thanks a lot dude..and i managed without wasting a single stealthboy..i jst ran until i saw the leader..killed the rogue ghoul in the adjacent room..did what the nightkin leader asked me and all of them are gone..

@toad playing at hardcore..its fun..

On level 7 now..luking for the rocket fuel for the ghouls to go too..
Awesome game..
And now i have ed-e too..its gud to have someone carrying most of my stuff


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2010)

Hardcore mode don't makes combats very tough - The game's defualt setting is normal and you can play it hardcore mopde on - what hardcore mode do is - you have take rest, keep a eye on the dehydration and hunger level, keep yourself chem addiction and radiation free etc etc. - it will effect how much weight you can carry, will count the weight of every ammo you have - so the amount of ammo you can carry can't be unlimited etc. etc.

If you want to really make this game tough set difficulty level to - High and play it with hardcore mode on.

As for me I first plaed it with Normal+ HC mode but after most of the my valuable items was stolen in BoS bunker ( I've stashed most of the valuable item in a crate in BoS bunker where they always keep of MF and EC cell for you ) I played it in Normal with HC mode off.

@ *toad_frog09* - which companion do you have ? Name plz. I had veronica last time and she is more good than cas.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 25, 2010)

Woot woot..level 10..and have 2 companions..boon and ed-e..
Now searching for new vegas as I've discovered most of the areas..
Btw i'm playing hard+hardcore..
Proud owner of "that gun"


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2010)

^^ Is that some kind of revolver ?

I added ED-E later as my companion but as it was flying all the time I forgot to mention about about ED-E.

BTW, is there any way I can have 2 human companions in this game ?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 26, 2010)

Yup it's a revolver but uses the 5.67mm ammo of the rifles...

I think ed-e is the best as his electric zap is sometimes deadly...

And we can't have 2 human companions..i tried veronica and boone both but it didn't work...and Boone has this powerful sniper...
Most of the time they both kill all the enemies around..I DON'T MIND..


----------



## tkin (Dec 26, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> Yup it's a revolver but uses the 5.67mm ammo of the rifles...
> 
> I think ed-e is the best as his electric zap is sometimes deadly...
> 
> ...


The only job ed-e does is act is a pack mule and offer the perk that increases your perception to god damn high, boone on the other hand was super powerful, his stats are lowered in latest patch making the game more balanced.


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2010)

@ _tkin _and _keviv219_ - thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 28, 2010)

Level 19 and it has a got a bit boring because of the brotherhood...The Brotherhood should take a chill...and the hidden valley bunkers are so confusing..

How to kill the *Deathclaws*???they are ginormous...one I can handle but more than that wipes out my companions and then turn to me for A$$ whooping...I have the annabelle missile launcher(no effect), grenade launcher and many other guns but they don't do ****..

Also made love with Joanna in the Tops casino...though the game didn't show them doing it..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2011)

going to start fallout tomorrow
one of ma frnd already started the campaign and was telling me how difficult and complex the game is
ammos,health kits,guns...are scarce from start

so plz any good tips are welcomed


----------



## tkin (Jan 10, 2011)

Piyush said:


> going to start fallout tomorrow
> one of ma frnd already started the campaign and was telling me how difficult and complex the game is
> ammos,health kits,guns...are scarce from start
> 
> so plz any good tips are welcomed


There are no specific rules to follow, just stay in cover, don't charge in battles at start, remember, sneaking yields bonus damage, don't engage an enemy if it looks too powerful and make sure to conserve ammo, also make sure to save the game every 15 min or so, trust me you'll need this later.

FNV supports many style of gameplay, for basic users I suggest sticking to guns and sneaking around, you can also melee or explosive based weapons.

PS: Make sure to upgrade only those skills and perks that boost your style of gameplay, don't venture into different directions when selecting skills.

Also note the wasteland is fckin dangerous, so don't wander around unless you reach level 15 at least or level 20 for deathclaw infested areas(the center of the map)


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks for the heads up bro
one more query

whats the best way to make money early in the game?


----------



## tkin (Jan 10, 2011)

Piyush said:


> thanks for the heads up bro
> one more query
> 
> whats the best way to make money early in the game?


Apart from cheats, none, caps(money) are one of the hardest to find object in game, you get some by completing quests, a large stash of 7k+ caps is found in a cave(forgot the location, maybe toward Georgetown), else there is not many way to get it.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2011)

are guns and other stuffs also can be found in stashes?


----------



## tkin (Jan 10, 2011)

Piyush said:


> are guns and other stuffs also can be found in stashes?


Mostly not, stashes contain food items and stuff(few contain ammo), weapons and ammo can be had from corpses of enemies you slaughter, make sure to upgrade your repair skill, this is very important, using this skill you can repair your weapons using same weapons(one weapon is consumed or broken and parts are utilized to repair the other weapon), Stashes may contain rare weapons but your run of the mill weapons are not found in stashes usually.


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2011)

I would suggest you to play Fallout 3 first anyway.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 11, 2011)

*@piyush * enjoy the game...

guys I'm having problem with my game...i had completed the game in a previous installation and never had any lag or crash....
The game ran smoothly at 70fps avg.

But then something happened with my Windows installation and i had to reinstall it...And now whwn I've reinstalled the game...it crashes way too often...most of the time it says falloutNV.exe not respnding...but once in a while the ati driver crashes...
So, is it because of the game or Windows or the GFX drivers...

I had 10.11 catalyst in he previous installation and now I've tried both 10.11 and 10.10e still the same....
Other games are running fine and don't crash or hang because of my over clocking the GPU @985MHz core and 1300MHz memory....Can overclocking be a reason for it
Also please suggest me a free benchmark software to test the stability of my card...Not something very heavy on cards as i don't want the system to crash


----------



## tkin (Jan 11, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> *@piyush * enjoy the game...
> 
> guys I'm having problem with my game...i had completed the game in a previous installation and never had any lag or crash....
> The game ran smoothly at 70fps avg.
> ...


Do you have the latest patch installed?? That fixed a lot of bugs, I played it twice without any issues except the game would crash when quick loading, I had to exit to the main menu and load the game from there, not a biggy if you ask me but still a nuisance. 

PS: Yes, overclocking can make your system unstable, try to undo the OC and then play it.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2011)

looks like a driver issue due to ocing.

@ *keviv219* - have you updated win7 fater re-installing it again ? have you updated DX ? there's a Dx fix for the game - you may try that as well.


----------



## Journey (Jan 18, 2011)

To all the people who have problems with bugs. There have been four patches out already, I believe the last one includes all previous updates so you just need this one.
It fixes a TON of issues and make FNV a lot more playable, atleast on the PC where I play it.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 18, 2011)

Could u post the link to it..


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2011)

^^ The only legit way is to get it through steam.


----------



## Journey (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes get it from steam.
I dont know what you can do if you have pirated the game though, probably buy it


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jan 22, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> @toad playing at hardcore..its fun..



.
I ws saving it for the 2nd go.
Actually when i started playin, i already had F1 2010, Civ 5 and COD-BO at hand. And I knew fallout will take the longest to complete so i notched it up on easy.



topgear said:


> @ *toad_frog09* - which companion do you have ? Name plz. I had veronica last time and she is more good than cas.



.
Currently, and you wont believe it, i have NO companion at all. I sent boon back to his dino head in his underwear as i stripped him off my combat armour when i wanted to rescruite Rose for Vangraff's mission. So later I moved on to that what-so-face doc Arcade Gannon and that medical expert is so retarted that he got himself locked at the Mr. House's basement factory at Caesars'. Once closed, the door never opens, i think.
.
M too lazy for updates/patches and ruddy game keeps bugging on me so i lost the track of ed when i got stuck at 
omeratas.
What happens is that wen you enter, the 'guard-asking-for your-weapons' scenario does not trigger and i keep standing there like a dumb woodchuck.
At that point, the game does not autoload, neither does the noclip cheat works.
So i used 'movetoqt' and got rid of that crack but lost ed in process. So now, i cant have any more companions as the game believes i already have two.
Apart from carrying almost all of my misc. items and occasionally distracting murkluers away from me and hence getting beaten up by them, the companions are quite useless to me. But man i wantd that robodog. Btw m on level 28, owner of anti-material and marksman assault rifle, with 15k caps and room at novac, i think m nearing the game's end.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2011)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> I ws saving it for the 2nd go.
> Actually when i started playin, i already had F1 2010, Civ 5 and COD-BO at hand. And I knew fallout will take the longest to complete so i notched it up on easy.
> 
> ...


Each follower has different missions associated with them. You should do them, some has effect even on the main mission.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jan 22, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> Level 19 and it has a got a bit boring because of the brotherhood...The Brotherhood should take a chill...and the hidden valley bunkers are so confusing


The most ridiculus thing is to get to level2's bottom just to get a mission, and walking a mile or so to get out of that bunker. Why not use the intercom? Some tech brotherhood of Spleel jackas$e$.

.


keviv219 said:


> How to kill the *Deathclaws*???they are ginormous...one I can handle but more than that wipes out my companions and then turn to me for A$$ whooping...I have the annabelle missile launcher(no effect), grenade launcher and many other guns but they don't do ****.



.
My memory is a bit foggy, but there was a gun in fallout 3 (one we could make) that used radscorpion poision gland and toycars to make a silly goose gun that'd shoot poisiond needle crippling the limbs of the unfortunate. I used it to fire on deathclaws legs so they'd run no faster than my girlfriends granmother when she'd caught me and my highly desperate hands anywhere near her grandaugher. Easy kill, the deathclaws'd die by gunshots while i ran backwards firing wildly and as for the old lady...she'd die of heartattack.
.
D only probs is that there is no sign of that gun in new vegas(or maybe there is, cause I am stashing up toycars) and they got her a pacemaker and shotgun for her 98th bday. Darn it.
.
.


keviv219 said:


> Also made love with Joanna in the Tops casino...though the game didn't show them doing it..



Now how did i miss it??



tkin said:


> Each follower has different missions associated with them. You should do them, some has effect even on the main mission.



.
I kno, infact i am concentrating more on side quest than main story.
Also, a blunder in my 1nd post of 5th page. M playing at normal difficulty. But using a controller and Xpadder, otherwise it'd been set at hard as i am noob with analogue controlling.


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2011)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> I ws saving it for the 2nd go.
> Actually when i started playin, i already had F1 2010, Civ 5 and COD-BO at hand. And I knew fallout will take the longest to complete so i notched it up on easy.
> .
> ...



I've used that robodog ( Rex ) as companion but the efficiency of the dog depends of the kind of brain you choose to use for it but still I don't like it as a companion - you better update the game and keep a human as companion - it will help in in the last battle ( if you like to finish the ncr way ).


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jan 22, 2011)

^^^please dont give away any spoilers.
And i think i'l take the Yes Man track if there is any.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2011)

toad_frog09 said:


> The most ridiculus thing is to get to level2's bottom just to get a mission, and walking a mile or so to get out of that bunker. Why not use the intercom? Some tech brotherhood of Spleel jackas$e$.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


That gun(dart gun) is not present here, to take down a deathclaw all you need are an antimaterial rifle, some stealthboys and sneaking, works every time, I wiped the entire query junction area(incl. mother,alpha deathclaw) using 2 stealthboys and an antimaterial rifle at level 18(or maybe 19).
If you have the sniper and commando perk it boosts the damage and makes this damn easy.

And sell your stash of toy cars, dart gun is not present here.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jan 22, 2011)

Piyush said:


> going to start fallout tomorrow
> one of ma frnd already started the campaign and was telling me how difficult and complex the game is
> ammos,health kits,guns...are scarce from start
> 
> so plz any good tips are welcomed



.
Firstly, as much insane as it sounds, i'd advice you to explore. Infact i'd say that u'l b missing all the fun if you dont.
And dont worry about the deathclaws, usually the red danger marker shows early before you even meet a foe. I'd advice you to save at that point and autoload if the enemy you meet is too much for you to kill. And also quicksave a lot. Every 5-10 mins i'l advice. And also, give the menu save after every 2-3 hours, should you wish to change the game's flow.
Exploring wont just help you stash up imp. misc items but also you'll find caps,missions(hence leading to xp), other important characters, and certain things that might be exclusive to that location (hope you chose the wild wasteland perk). And I am advicing to start on early as 
you'll gain levels early on and you'll not feel 'underdog' in main quests.
.
Next for the skills, prefer to tag lockpick/science, barter/speech and sneak/repair. Rest are not as useful.
Put more SPECIAL points on intelligence than others.
.
Also, pick up and stash on any items you think might come handy in game.
If you can kill a person without affectin your karma or your impression on other faction, then kill him, then loot him too his underwear.
Be mean to survive.
Thats all for now.
Go gaming.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 22, 2011)

Well if u are re playing the game then choose the "wild wasteland perk"..with this u will get the "alien blaster" which kills even the deathclaws with one shot..it will be towards the top left of the map..you can see a crashed ufo there too..
I had 45000 caps and took all the implants..

@toad
u also get to do that with red lucy after the quest "bleed me dry" in thorn, westside..one of the most deadly quests


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jan 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> That gun(dart gun) is not present here, to take down a deathclaw all you need are an antimaterial rifle, some stealthboys and sneaking, works every time, I wiped the entire query junction area(incl. mother,alpha deathclaw) using 2 stealthboys and an antimaterial rifle at level 18(or maybe 19).
> If you have the sniper and commando perk it boosts the damage and makes this damn easy.
> 
> And sell your stash of toy cars, dart gun is not present here.



.
Awww..crap.
Man i really loved 2 cripple legs of helpless people.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2011)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> Firstly, as much insane as it sounds, i'd advice you to explore. Infact i'd say that u'l b missing all the fun if you dont.
> And dont worry about the deathclaws, usually the red danger marker shows early before you even meet a foe. I'd advice you to save at that point and autoload if the enemy you meet is too much for you to kill. And also quicksave a lot. Every 5-10 mins i'l advice. And also, give the menu save after every 2-3 hours, should you wish to change the game's flow.
> Exploring wont just help you stash up imp. misc items but also you'll find caps,missions(hence leading to xp), other important characters, and certain things that might be exclusive to that location (hope you chose the wild wasteland perk). And I am advicing to start on early as
> ...


my hearty thanks to u bro for ur advice/tips

@all
do all the perks are located in a per-defined locations in the game?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 31, 2011)

> do all the perks are located in a per-defined locations in the game?


No. Some perks are given by NPCs and for others you will need to complete tasks like kill 1000 beings. You will see them in the upper left corner of the game. So keep an eye out.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2011)

perks states ( completed/uncompleted ) can also be viewed using pip boy - just browse through your pip boy carefully using every options possible.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 1, 2011)

ok guys need a suggestion
do i have to join a faction or not?
i just helped the villagers and ringo that means powder gang is hostile towards me


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 1, 2011)

F the powder gang. they are worthless and pathetic. Join Legion if you are a bad guy or join NCR if you are a god guy. Just keep doing their mission and they will take you-in in no time.


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ any idea about how become a NCR ranger and get a power armor - I've worked for them and idolized by NCR but I had no clue how to become a ranger and get a ranger power armor ?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^eh...whats the relation between ncr and power armour.
Aint power armour the one Brotherhood wear?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 2, 2011)

U can't become a range AFAIK..but the power armour can be equipped when u complete all quests of the brotherhood..the elder gives u the power armour training and a power armour..
@piyush..there are 3 main aliances..NCR, Legion, and Mr house..i would suggest you to first do most quests which do not conflict with any other faction..and later on when you have had done most of the side quests than u can work only for a particular..


----------



## Piyush (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for your advices

one more query

i was just walkin down the road and suddenly the screen started to fade in and out
it looked like i was dizzy or something
and i was perfectly fine...no crippling


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 2, 2011)

It happens when your dehydration level is low...or when you are addicted...in the pipboy go to the "stats" tab in that go to "eff"...u'll see if you are being affected by something...


----------



## Piyush (Feb 2, 2011)

and i may be asking too much...
but whats the best way to kill:
1->ghouls
2->deathclaws

also how can hacking be done easily?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ any idea about how become a NCR ranger and get a power armor - I've worked for them and idolized by NCR but I had no clue how to become a ranger and get a ranger power armor ?



You can;t become an NCr ranger and get that cool armor you see in the game main menu. 
1st you need to complete all brotherhood missions in the Hidden Valley and help the present chief. he will give you the power armor training after you've finised their missions. 

And to get that cool NCR armor, use stealth and kill a ranger. this is the only way. or you can loot a dead ranger if you find one.



Piyush said:


> and i may be asking too much...
> but whats the best way to kill:
> 1->ghouls
> 2->deathclaws
> ...



The best way for these organic enemies :
Ballistic claw if you are a melee dude
Anti Material rifle if you are a gunner guy.
But ghouls are also vulnerable against magnum and plasma.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 2, 2011)

^^thanks 
any tips for hacking?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 2, 2011)

for Deathclaws you can use the anti material rifle...you need 7000 caps and a gun skill higher than 40 to buy it...The big ones die in 2 shots...or if you began the game with the "wild wasteland perk" as I suggested earlier you can kill them with the "Alien Blaster"...I killed the mother deathclaw with 2 shots from the alien blaster(and 7 shot from the anti material rifle when I played the game for the first time)

For ghouls...any shotgun or sniper rifle(if shooting from a distance)...here too alien blaster kills them in one shot

The hacking part of the game was the most irritating IMO...though there may be some logic...
e.g. when the terminal is hard locked then normally go for words which are between many other...like say there five to six words given in a line...go with the one in the center..

In easy locked...generally the starting one's are the key..

But if you want to follow the basic rules then do these..whe nthe first word you selected is wrong see how many letter were right...if it was like 0 or 1,2 then go for the  word which is completely different in spelling...if the matched alphabets is high go for similar words...


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> You can;t become an NCr ranger and get that cool armor you see in the game main menu.
> 1st you need to complete all brotherhood missions in the Hidden Valley and help the present chief. he will give you the power armor training after you've finised their missions.
> 
> And to get that cool NCR armor, use stealth and kill a ranger. this is the only way. or you can loot a dead ranger if you find one.
> ...


You can get that ncr power armor shown in the game cover, kill a ranger eilte(veteran ranger) with a anti material rifle while sneaking, no karma lost , get that armor, looks freaking cool.


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> You can;t become an NCr ranger and get that cool armor you see in the game main menu.
> 1st you need to complete all brotherhood missions in the Hidden Valley and help the present chief. he will give you the power armor training after you've finised their missions.
> 
> And to get that cool NCR armor, use stealth and kill a ranger. this is the only way. or you can loot a dead ranger if you find one.
> ...



thanks for this tip - I already have power armor training from BH - looks like I've to go through heaps of saved files to find which one though


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 4, 2011)

If you have a save just before the last mission, you can do this trick. Take E-DE (in primm)
and arcade cannon (freeside fort) as companion and start a conversation with cannon and he will tell you about the enclaves and once you finish this enclave mission you will get the power armor training as reward as well as some other rewards.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 4, 2011)

is there any use of those different clipboards and tin cans?


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't know what to do with Clipoards but Tin Cans can be used for making Nuka grenades and as a type of ammo of Rock-It Launcher !


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 5, 2011)

Is rock-it launcher even in NV ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> Is rock-it launcher even in NV ?


Didn't see any.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2011)

@topgear 
thanks

@all
i have one more question(what can i do...this is my first fallout game...)
there are 2 types of numbers in each perk
LEVEL
RANK

level i understand 
but what that the rank denote
some have 1 rank
and INTENSE training have 10 ranks
???


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> Is rock-it launcher even in NV ?



I found the schematic somewhere in Nellis AFB but I've not made it.

In Fallout 3 we were able to use tin cans as a ammo for Rock-it launcher but as I found the schematic in NV . So I think it can be made though I've not made it in NV.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 6, 2011)

@piyush

the level means that which level u should be atleast to get the perk..

While the rank is for the perk itself..meaning those who have rank more than 1 can be taken that many times..eg the intense training perk gives 1 skill point when chosen..10 rank means u can do it 10 times..thus 10 skill points in total..


----------



## Piyush (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks kevin
now i'm quite furious
i'm at lvl 8 and i didint opt for intense training
i thought that if i choose thatperk,i'llbe unable to select any other perk for 10 successive lvls
urrrgghhh......


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 6, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> Is rock-it launcher even in NV ?



rock it launcher was hugely ineffective in fallout3
so much hype from Moira for nothing
Dart gun was good though

@everyone
what are the custom weapon(schematics) available in New Vegas?
curious


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 6, 2011)

Piyush said:


> thanks kevin
> now i'm quite furious
> i'm at lvl 8 and i didint opt for intense training
> i thought that if i choose thatperk,i'llbe unable to select any other perk for 10 successive lvls
> urrrgghhh......



Why the heck did you play NV before playing F3? Stop you NV campaign and start F3 and get a grip on the basics. NV doesn't have any mercy for newbie fallout players.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 7, 2011)

^^ My first fallout game was NV...I didn't have much prob...nut that may be coz I learn fast...hehe

@oiyush..no problem mate..It's keviv(Actually it's vivek so..)


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> Why the heck did you play NV before playing F3? Stop you NV campaign and start F3 and get a grip on the basics. NV doesn't have any mercy for newbie fallout players.


FNV actually borrows more from earlier games(F1 and F2) than it does from F3(VATS), those who have played F1/2 will feel right at home, F3 was a lot different.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2011)

I've not played F1 and F2 as they are too old - I jumped straight in Fallout 3 and after that played NV and found many similarities with F3 anyway.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 8, 2011)

tkin said:


> FNV actually borrows more from earlier games(F1 and F2) than it does from F3(VATS), those who have played F1/2 will feel right at home, F3 was a lot different.



Which makes F3 the best of them all.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> Which makes F3 the best of them all.


I second that.


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> Which makes F3 the best of them all.



For me Fallout 3 is the best CRPG game I've ever played !


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2011)

reached vault 22 after too much of walking
the environment is superb here
eye soothing


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2011)

just reached the home of fiends...vault 3
i was lucky enough that my speech skill was above 64..so no bloodbath
actually i was delivering the case of chems for motor-runner
but on the way i got confused

1.there is a NCR guy who was like captured but not being hostage(i think he shut himself inside a room with frag mines deployed outside his room gates)he asked me to kill motor runner and was willing to accompany me,but i asked him to get his leg repaired first.so he left the vault safe and sound
now my question is should i kill motor-runner after delivering the case?

2.i met some hostages being captured in a cage.
can i rescue them?

Please provide answers keeping in mind that i'll first deliver the motor-runner his drug-case


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2011)

If you finish them off I think you won't be able to make great khans your friend but if you keep them alive though it won't effect your gameplay it will effect the end cut scene and commentary a little bit after you finish the whole game - so now it's your choice and let's us know which one you would prefer.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 12, 2011)

@piyush 
Deliver the case for now and come back..
When you work with NCR an BoS more there will be a quest to kill him...Then do it...Before ending the game DO kill the fiends..It will increase your karma and it will be fun..

The hostages captured by legionaries???with speech and barter at some levels you can free them..


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks guys
but i'm talking about the hostages being held in vault 3 not by legionaries
they were the resident of vault 3
also there are 2 doors which are locked and are submerged in water
though i opened both the doors
is there any way to flush out the water,coz i cant be in water for too long


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 12, 2011)

No idea...But for breathing underwater complete all the quests of the BOOMERS and they will get you a rebreather which will help you swim underwater without worrying about the O2 level.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2011)

one more question

we cant have more than 1 type of follower at the same time
i am walking with Cass and Rex(the dog)
no if i have to choose someone else other than these 2 then i have to ask them to leave me first
but will they leave me for all time?


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2011)

^^ No - they will not leave you for forever - you can get them as follwer again - just go to the place where you met a particular follower for the first time and ask her/him/it to join with you again.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks a lot topgear
i was totally freaked out

i was just thinking if i could kill caesar in his camp then what will happen to his faction?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2011)

i'm all freaked out guys
i dont know whether the problem i'm facing is a bug or a part of the story

the thing is that i cannot enter strip right now
it says u need a key to enter

i already finished some of the strip's missions
i'm on the "The house always wins III" mission on the way to meet Mr House to talk


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 14, 2011)

You need atleast 2000 caps or Science of more than 80 to get inside...Or you can buy a fake passport from Mick & Ralph's in Freeside...


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2011)

oh god keviv!!!
i have already been through it many times

look on which mission i am.....


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2011)

plz help
any tips/tricks to tackle this problem

or should i patch it up


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 15, 2011)

Actually Mr House's first three quests can be activated in the ceaser's fort's basement..sot that's why

Try to load an earlier save to sort things out...As I haven't come across such issue..What's your rapport with the Strip...maybe if you are not accepted or villifed you may not be able to enter..not sure though...


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 15, 2011)

@ Piyush

Try the NCR tram/railway.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2011)

i'm neutral with them
and the monorail was destroyed....gotta check it once again


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 15, 2011)

you could have saved the monorail...if you had went to it before talking to Hsu.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 16, 2011)

If all else fails,killing one of the securitons might get you the key.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks a lot bro
it worked
yayyyyyy


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2011)

i just got the euclid gun
but how does it work?
is it linked with any mission?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 19, 2011)

I think its related to a mission in helios 1. Google it, i forgot the name. 
Just activate the weapon at the end of the mission.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes it's  associated with a mission...But to use it correctly you need to have the weapon and then do "That Lucky Old Sun" quest at helios one.If you have already did the mission the gun won't work...And it isn't very useful too....as the range is not wide and only 1 shot per 24 hours...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 20, 2011)

I am thinking about starting this game after Transformers. 

How long will it take to beat the story? yea.. only story and couple of side missions. I'm not shooting for 100% completion.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 20, 2011)

10-15 hours


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2011)

i already completed that mission with the gun in my bag
i managed to supply power to whole vegas and areas outside it too
so i think the gun is dead now...


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 20, 2011)

You had to route the power to the Archimedes Weapon tp get the gun working..And as I said it's **** anyway


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2011)

yea u r right
wt=15 pounds
shote fired=1 per 24hrs
its phuking insane


----------



## Piyush (Feb 23, 2011)

anyone knows how to collect cazcador eggs for the mission "BLEED ME TO DRY"
i dont know the road/track to reach the destination
i just want the "way through" to the location


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 23, 2011)

cazador are IMO the toughest enemies in NV...they are small =, hard to kill, and two stings can kill you even at higher level..

It's through the Khans Encampment west of goodsprings...It will be shown on your map as an objective when you are asked to collect it...It's very tough and there are around 10-20 cazadors before you reach their nest.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 23, 2011)

i dont care how many they are...Rex and Veronica are with me
i just want the passage to go to the location
there are mountains everywhere
i cant reach the point
thats my problem


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 23, 2011)

You have been to the Great Khan Encampment, right??? in the Red Rock Canyon...
If you have then there's a path leading to the khan drug dealers(a couple) through the canyon...The way is..
when you are in the Red rock canyon and going to the drug dealers there's a slope on the left...You have to climb it somehow..jumping may help...It will be tough as the rocks are high throughout the way so jump and try to move ahead...This was the only way I could go there....


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2011)

ok thanks
will inform tomorrow

---------- Post added 24-02-2011 at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was 23-02-2011 at 10:42 PM ----------

@keviv 
finished the quest
thanks

kicking deathclaws asses with dinner bell and plasma caster


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 24, 2011)

Enjoy....


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 25, 2011)

For lots of cazadores go to the silver peak mine.It will be worth your time 

Cazadores are flying deathclaws.I hate them.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2011)

^^best way to kill them is by using submachine gun in VATS mode

btw whats the full form of VATS?


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ Vault Tec Assisted Targeting System !


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

reached lvl 30
still not completed the main story
going towards "NCR vs Legion" story
Mr.House story seems boring 
btw boomers and BoS are backing me up


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 27, 2011)

awesome. good choice u made. 
Have you recruited Enclaves to back you up yet?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

enclaves?
who are they?
tell me fast


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 27, 2011)

They are the buddies of a optional companion named Arcade Cannon who lives in the fort in Freeside.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

oh
i have to leave veronica then
will do this then

and what this arcade guy prefers?
melee/unarmed/guns?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 27, 2011)

To get befriend the Enclaves, just before the last mission, take E-DE as your companion 1st and then talk to arcade. A side mission will start and after completing it the enclaves will be your friend.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

awww man
i have to take ED E
sh!t,my rex is superb
well i'll better give up this quest

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------

where can i find a shovel
i've never dig a grave in this game


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 27, 2011)

u can buy it at the goodspring's general store...or you can find it at the cemetary...


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong but I think you can only befriend one of Enclave or BoS.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 28, 2011)

Nope. In NV you can befriend a group of BoS and a group of Enclave at the same time to help you out.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

but to befriend enclave we have to finish arcade mission...right?
and the requirement of arcade miision was to help ncr wipe out BoS (it was a mission)

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

anyways i befriended BoS
so didnt follow arcade way


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 28, 2011)

What? 
I befriended'em both.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

did they both helped u in the last battle?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 28, 2011)

Hmm, come to think if it, i didn't notice. I surely saw the Enclave dudes jumping down a chopper and....i was busy running for my life.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

hehe....i can understand
i'll try to find a higher spot and wil use a stealth boy along with gauss rifle l86


----------



## Piyush (Apr 18, 2011)

so i'm thinking of playing fallout 3
but i dont know how many parts of this game are on the shelves?
so if some one can post the sequence of fallout 3 , then i'll be very thankful
PS:i have only played fallout new vegas


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 18, 2011)

Play fallout 3 directly. AFAIK its prequels doesn't have much relation with F3.
And its the very best Fallout Series has to offer.


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2011)

Piyush said:


> so i'm thinking of playing fallout 3
> but i dont know how many parts of this game are on the shelves?
> so if some one can post the sequence of fallout 3 , then i'll be very thankful
> PS:i have only played fallout new vegas



There's Fallout ( 97 ) and Fallout 2 ( 98 ) ( those are really Old )

Fallout 3 ( 08 ) with these addons :

Mothership Zeta
Operation Anchorage
The Pitt
Broken Steel
Fallout 3: Point Lookout

The most recent one is Fallout New Vegas which you have played before fallout 3


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> so i'm thinking of playing fallout 3
> but i dont know how many parts of this game are on the shelves?
> so if some one can post the sequence of fallout 3 , then i'll be very thankful
> PS:i have only played fallout new vegas


Story of Fallout 3 is different from previous ones and the one you have played. I have played all fallout games and the only thing common to all of them is the theme of the game. All games are based on post apocalyptic survival. Get Fallout 3 GOTY edition it'll come with all DLCs and comes at same price as standalone Fallout 3. Also Fallout 3 is very long game is addictive but you have to bear the first 2 hours of game because they are kinda boring but once you get to wasteland whoa what a nice place and this game has incredible graphics as for me. You'll be stunned with the first scene of Wasteland for sure.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2011)

ok guys
thanks for the help
i'm definitely looking forward to play this awesome game


----------



## Piyush (Apr 21, 2011)

so i played around 3 hrs of fallout 3
have to say...it is better than new vegas
i can feel that the story is far more satisfying than NV

btw is this game full of bugs?it crashes so often


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ Well actually it isn't. But the *ahem* version have some bugs if you have that copy and as its not good to discuss that here so............


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 21, 2011)

gameranand said:


> You'll be stunned with the first scene of Wasteland for sure.



.
Had to post...playing through that scene was one of the most memorable moment of my life...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 21, 2011)

ok....the best thing i liked about this game is that we can choose perk in successive levels
unlike New Vegas which granted us perks on even levels/ranks


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ don't worry just keep playing and after completing game you'll say its the best FPS RPG I have ever played.


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2011)

Piyush said:


> so i played around 3 hrs of fallout 3
> have to say...it is better than new vegas
> i can feel that the story is far more satisfying than NV
> 
> btw is this game full of bugs?it crashes so often





gameranand said:


> ^^ don't worry just keep playing and after completing game you'll say its the best FPS RPG I have ever played.



The most and best RPG game played by me so far and the story is also the best I've ever seen on any RPG games.

BTW, guys we have a separate thread for Fallout 3

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/101133-fallout-3-ready-exit-vault-101-a.html

Thread opened - carry on the discussion there


----------



## tkin (Apr 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Well actually it isn't. But the *ahem* version have some bugs if you have that copy and as its not good to discuss that here so............


The original has bugs too, most annoying when it crashes if you quick load after having a large number of saved games.


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2011)

A have faced lots of bug in F3 Goty edition when I played it on win7 - but when I ran it on vista x64 HP and xp sp3 the game just ran fine and I ahve not even applied a single update patch for the vanilla f3.

In New Vegas I have to update it several times.  BTW, there's a DLc out for new vegas - has anyone tried that ?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2011)

which DLC
i wanna give it a shot


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> The original has bugs too, most annoying when it crashes if you quick load after having a large number of saved games.


Well it was my personal experience with the game. I didn't found any bugs at all. I had save files about 1800+ ans it didn't used to crash on my PC.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2011)

just wrote some codes to fix the crash
it works

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/101133-fallout-3-ready-exit-vault-101-a.html


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2011)

Piyush said:


> which DLC
> i wanna give it a shot



here you go :
Fallout New Vegas – Dead Money

BTW, it's released on 22nd feb anyway.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2011)

^^ Oh man thats a long time ago. I though something has been released recently.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

*Fallout: New Vegas DLC resumes May 17*
Fresh round of add-on packs for Obsidian's postapocalyptic RPG begins with Honest Hearts, followed by Old World Blues in June, Lonesome Road in July; $10 price tag.


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2011)

^^ great news buddy - waiting for those - finger crossed


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> great news buddy - waiting for those - finger crossed


Yeah me too. But the problem is that there are 3 new highly anticipated games are releasing on that very day also brink is releasing on 10 so....


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Got some news about DLCs


			
				wiki said:
			
		

> According to sources at Bethesda, four more DLC packs are in production, with further two in consideration; a total of eight DLCs are planned for New Vegas. The names of three DLC packs are "Honest Hearts", "Lonesome Road", and "Old World Blues".


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2011)

8 DLCs
man....they sure want to leave us busy in those packs


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> 8 DLCs
> man....they sure want to leave us busy in those packs


Yeah Fallout 3 got only 5 DLCs. But they were good and long. Can't say about this game's DLCs and specially about the length.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 12, 2011)

I dunno if I am the only one but I have played like 50hrs of Fallout New Vegas with over 30 different save files and I haven't ran into a single bug. Only freezed once which was fixed by me re-starting my 360.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2011)

Psychosocial said:


> I dunno if I am the only one but I have played like 50hrs of Fallout New Vegas with over 30 different save files and I haven't ran into a single bug. Only freezed once which was fixed by me re-starting my 360.



welcome back...
50+ hrs for fallout is normal


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> welcome back...
> 50+ hrs for fallout is normal


Are you kiddin me even 100 hrs are normal for this game.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 12, 2011)

Piyush said:


> welcome back...
> 50+ hrs for fallout is normal



Thanks. And I am not stating that my gameplay time is too much... just stating the fact that I haven't ran into any bugs as of yet.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Are you kiddin me even 100 hrs are normal for this game.



yea...thats you 
as soon as i hit my max lvl cap...i dont feel like playing anymore
max lvl should have been 40 or at least 35



Psychosocial said:


> Thanks. And I am not stating that my gameplay time is too much... just stating the fact that I haven't ran into any bugs as of yet.



yea....New Vegas was quite clean for me too
i faced problems(and i mean a lot) in fallout 3


----------



## Psychosocial (May 12, 2011)

Piyush said:


> yea...thats you
> as soon as i hit my max lvl cap...i dont feel like playing anymore
> max lvl should have been 40 or at least 35
> 
> ...



I dunno what's the problem with all people. I have hardly had Fo3 freeze on me a couple times... otherwise no bugs! Both FO3 and FO:NV has been very smooth for me. Even Oblivion... another Bethesda game (in)famous for bugs was clean for me!


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> yea....New Vegas was quite clean for me too
> i faced problems(and i mean a lot) in fallout 3


Don't ask don't tell. You should read the Gentlemen's Guide on posting this forum. 



			
				Psychosocial said:
			
		

> I dunno what's the problem with all people. I have hardly had Fo3 freeze on me a couple times... otherwise no bugs! Both FO3 and FO:NV has been very smooth for me. Even Oblivion... another Bethesda game (in)famous for bugs was clean for me!


Yeah Fallout 3 was clean for me. Oblivion gave me some bugs but they were not major.


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2011)

^^ I've only faced bugs in Fallout 3 when I used win 7 ( without SP1 ).

Played Fallout New Vegas on Xp with the latest patches possible but faced game quiting to desktop bug when I played this game for 2 or more hours at a single run - it was a bit annoying but hey, it gave me some break at-least 

@ *Piyush* - don't discuss such things in future - use PM.


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> Played Fallout New Vegas on Xp with the latest patches possible but faced game quiting to desktop bug when I played this game for 2 or more hours at a single run - it was a bit annoying but hey, it gave me some break at-least


Looks like a good bug eh. I mean game automatically quit after 2 hours or so I would take it as good bug.I remember I use to play Fallout 3 for like 6 or 8 hours straight in night then then I would feel sleepy the whole damn day.


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2011)

there was a trait in NV ....
Four eyes which gave +1 perception if one is wearing glasses and -1 perception without glasses
so if i had glasses and my original perception was 5, then it must be raised upto 6
now my question is does this trait also increases the requirement of certain perks/challenges by 1 ?
i mean a guy with Four Eyes trait will have +1 requirement of perks which needs perception?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 13, 2011)

No the requirement remain the same.


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2011)

thanks for clearing my doubt
in the coming round up, i'm gonna pick Four eyes and kamikaze...that why i was asking


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2011)

when we complete all the quests of The King
he gives us 3 rewards but we have to choose one
1.member of Kings gang
2.1000 caps
3.passport to Strip

which is the best deal?
IIRC passport can be obtained for those 2 brothers who own a shop for 500 caps i guess


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 15, 2011)

^Well, I picked the free counterfeit passport to the strip.


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2011)

Piyush said:


> when we complete all the quests of The King
> he gives us 3 rewards but we have to choose one
> 1.member of Kings gang
> 2.1000 caps
> ...


Don't get anything, tell king that you will take favor later, there is another mission later which becomes easy if you can gain favor from king.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2011)

tkin said:


> Don't get anything, tell king that you will take favor later, there is another mission later which becomes easy if you can gain favor from king.



really?
which mission is that?
can you give me a brief idea about it in a spoiler tag?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 15, 2011)

Spoiler



^there is a mission where a member of the Kings goes nuts and does crappy things, you will need the king's favor to kill him, well easily.


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2011)

Piyush said:


> really?
> which mission is that?
> can you give me a brief idea about it in a spoiler tag?


What jojo said, the other way to do the mission is to 



Spoiler



assassinate the kings gang member using poison, anyway what floats your boat...


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2011)

one more thing
how to use those workbenches effectively

suppose i need some ammo(gun powder...not energy weapons)
so what should i do?


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2011)

Piyush said:


> one more thing
> how to use those workbenches effectively
> 
> suppose i need some ammo(gun powder...not energy weapons)
> so what should i do?


First you need some shell casings, they are categorized under junk, and some gun powder and ahoy we go.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

OK The new DLC has been released on 17 may. Fellas who are playing this game just got some more time to kill with this game.


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> OK The new DLC has been released on 17 may. Fellas who are playing this game just got some more time to kill with this game.


Nice, is it free for pc users?


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Nice, is it free for pc users?


No its not. I guess its $9.99. Not sure though.


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> No its not. I guess its $9.99. Not sure though.


Hmm, have to look elsewhere then... 

PS: I don't have a pc to play this, pi$$ed off to the max.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> PS: I don't have a pc to play this, pi$$ed off to the max.


Its available on consoles too.


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Its available on consoles too.


Which I again do not have, FML.


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2011)

@tkin
what happened to your PC?

also i have many cases but how do i convert them to ammos
when i click...like ".308 rounds"   it says like..." 20 .308 ammo added"
but there is no increase in the ammo stock


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Which I again do not have, FML.


Then nobody can help. hehe.....


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2011)

Piyush said:


> @tkin
> what happened to your PC?
> 
> also i have many cases but how do i convert them to ammos
> ...


When it stays ammo added, the ammo is added unless you have encountered a bug, press 2 to cycle between ammo types, the recycling adds basic ammo.

I sold of my pc, except the lcd, gonna get a new config in june(in time I'll also go bankrupt, bwahahaha)


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2011)

just looted a stash in Bloodbourne cave for NCR money and 7950 caps !!!!

btw where can i find 12.7mm ammo
any specific trader?


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2011)

Why cant there be a sale of this game on steam


----------



## axes2t2 (May 24, 2011)

Piyush said:


> just looted a stash in Bloodbourne cave for NCR money and 7950 caps !!!!
> 
> btw where can i find 12.7mm ammo
> any specific trader?



Gun Runner's ,maybe.


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

Piyush said:


> just looted a stash in Bloodbourne cave for NCR money and 7950 caps !!!!
> 
> btw where can i find 12.7mm ammo
> any specific trader?


Gun runners outside strip, under a bridge etc.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Guys as we all know a DLC was out on 17 may. Now we are going to get another dose.
Source


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Guys as we all know a DLC was out on 17 may. Now we are going to get another dose.
> Source


I need to dig this game up, played it only half a dozen times, still another half dozen times to go(yes, I am a freak, I love fallout, played F3 like a dozen times)


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> I need to dig this game up, played it only half a dozen times, still another half dozen times to go(yes, I am a freak, I love fallout, played F3 like a dozen times)


Even I am Fallout fan but clearly not as big as you. Have played Honest Hearts DLC yet??? Its quite good.


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Even I am Fallout fan but clearly not as big as you. Have played Honest Hearts DLC yet??? Its quite good.


I feel very calm while playing it(even I am dismembering someone), so I like playing it, will play honest hearts as soon as my J2EE project is complete, the sql driver is very complicated to write. Its driving me nuts.


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2011)

even I'm waiting ( willing ) to play Honest Hearts.

@ *gameranand* - looks like you have played it - will get some game play tips from you once I start playing this


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2011)

@topgear and tkin
lets start simultaneously
by the time i finish my DAO, i'm sure your work will be complete

@gameranand
have you played HH DLC?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> @gameranand
> have you played HH DLC?


Well yeah sort of...Didn't completed it as my PC started to give problems.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well yeah sort of...Didn't completed it as my PC started to give problems.


Lets start together, what say? From tuesday?
Got this stupid Library management J2EE project to submit.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Lets start together, what say? From tuesday?


I can't. No space in HDD three games already installed.
Borderlands - 12.5GB
Dirt 3 - 12GB
Dragon Age Origins - 24GB
I played it about halfway and really liked it. Will resume once I get rid of these.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Lets start together, what say? From tuesday?
> Got this stupid Library management J2EE project to submit.


hey wait a bit please
i'm too playing DA:O(70% complete),STALKER CS(800% complete) and trying some different endings on F3 New Vegas

lets wait a week or so 
what about 1 july or something like that?


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 24, 2011)

Guys i am gonna start to play New Vegas
could someone please list all the DLCs available and the latest patch?
also how is the feel any different from Fallout3?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> Guys i am gonna start to play New Vegas
> could someone please list all the DLCs available and the latest patch?
> also how is the feel any different from Fallout3?



there is only one DLC available as for now i.e Honest Heart
and i dont know about the latest patch, though it must be available on bethesda website (i downloaded one of 50mb i guess)

and regarding the authentic feeling that Fallout 3 had, its kinda not present in this one
As it is Vegas
but still you wont be disappointed with this one in any case
new perks(perks like gun nut, daddy's boy are gone btw), new weapons and couple of new mutants too
oh and not to forget some new skills to master


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Piyush said:


> hey wait a bit please
> i'm too playing DA:O(70% complete),STALKER CS(800% complete) and trying some different endings on F3 New Vegas
> 
> lets wait a week or so
> what about 1 july or something like that?


Yeah sure, no problem. I'll wait.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

funkysaurav said:
			
		

> could someone please list all the DLCs available


Dead Money
Honest Hearts. Also some DLC regarding looks and all have been released but they are not so important.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Dead Money
> Honest Hearts. Also some DLC regarding looks and all have been released but they are not so important.


Yeah, caravan pack and mercenary pack, not that important.

F3 DLCs were very good(story and gameplay wise).


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 11, 2011)

The Lonesome Road DLC coming soon guys...Can't wait to get back to the game now..completed it thrice..and Fallout 3,  4 times...


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ thanks for the news - but I and may be some other TDF members have not completed the two DLCs released so far for new vegas


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

Guys when Old World Blooms DLC is coming. On a site it stated that it should release in June but it didn't. Any news about that ??


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ I think it's called Old World Blues - it's going to be released on 19th july - stay tuned


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

And if this is releasing in July then what about Lonesome Road. Same date ???


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ There's still no confirmed release date for Lonesome Road AFAIK


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ OK thanks for the info. I read somewhere a month ago that 1 DLC in May, 1 in June and 1 in July.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

Started playing Honest Hearts


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2011)

Still to play any dlc, finishing the game one last time and completing all missions and balancing all factions, a lot harder that I thought it would be.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2011)

Got Old World Blues. I wonder when I'll complete these DLC.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ I was thinking about starting playing DLC's on dec but as there's no interesting games right now ( Call of Juarez: The Cartel for PC is going to be released on sept. ) I thought why not give NV DLC's a try in this rainy season


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ Yeah well I have handful of RPGs so this one have to wait some months. Still playing DAO Awakening after that Witcher 2, DA 2.


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2011)

This is what happens when ED-E's upgraded blaster scores a critical hit, pretty rare, but nice looking none the less.

*i.imgur.com/b12xZ.jpg

WTF? From When can you target thrown spears?

*i.imgur.com/7yc0u.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2011)

Completed Honest Hearts ( two endings and saw both ) - Damn ! it's too short and I'm still feel the need for more


----------



## tkin (Jul 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> Completed Honest Hearts ( two endings and saw both ) - Damn ! it's too short and I'm still feel the need for more


I finished dead money tonight, and boy, was it cr@p, hard, confusing maps, stupid enemies with god like perception, enemies can dodge bullets, can this get any worse? Finished it, never going back.

Playing Honest hearts for now and liking it. Can't wait to try the anti material rifle on the yaoi guai, boom.


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2011)

I've used Riot Shotgun on yaoi guai and there's plenty Riot Shotguns there - I think the most common weapon in HH DLC


----------



## tkin (Jul 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> I've used Riot Shotgun on yaoi guai and there's plenty Riot Shotguns there - I think the most common weapon in HH DLC


I've been using Riot shotgun forever, but nothing beats Anti material rifle for stopping power.


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ I've Anti material rifle in my inventory but used this only 1 time so far as not in very good condition and performs even worse than sniper rifle ( 100% good condition ) and it's ammunition is very rare to find.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 23, 2011)

is anti-material rifle=gauss rifle?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ No they are different.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2011)

and why tkin is talking about  yaoi guai in new vegas?


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2011)

^^ there's plenty of Yao guai ( and some quests related to it ) in Honest Hearts DLC


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Is this FPS game?
what make u all addicted to it?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Is this FPS game?
> what make u all addicted to it?



this is different world
play it to feel it



gameranand said:


> ^^ No they are different.



and which one is better?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Is this FPS game?
> what make u all addicted to it?


Its a FPS/TPS RPG game. And why we are addicted. Start with Fallout 3 and find out yourself. I bet it would be the most addictive game of yours after you spend about 5-6 hrs in the game. 



Piyush said:


> and which one is better?


For me Gauss Rifle.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

^is it like BFBC2/COD campaign game?
how is the graphics?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

No no you got it wrong. Its nothing like other FPS. Its a open world where you can do anything I mean anything. Go to town and kill everyone if you want heck get the reward and kill the guy who gave you that reward, go to house and steal anything. What I mean by these is COMPLETE FREEDOM to do anything you want and the way you want. You can be a good guy, bad guy or a shady guy. There is a decision to make at every step of the game.

Game is set in Post Apocalypse environment so graphics are like that. Google if you want to see the exact screenshots.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

gameranand said:


> No no you got it wrong. Its nothing like other FPS. Its a open world where you can do anything I mean anything. Go to town and kill everyone if you want heck get the reward and kill the guy who gave you that reward, go to house and steal anything. What I mean by these is COMPLETE FREEDOM to do anything you want and the way you want. You can be a good guy, bad guy or a shady guy. There is a decision to make at every step of the game.


so its like GTA + Fable.

aren't there any missions?and the game doesn't have an end?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

No it can't be compared to any game at all. You have to play it to feel it. No one can explain this game. Its different from every game yet similar. Just play the game and you'll know what I am trying to say. You'll get all the answers and why many people are so addicted and why tkin has completed both games dozen times.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2011)

@Zangetsu
let me try to explain

-->Its an open world game and it is HUGE
-->there are factions which can be your friend or enemies
-->there are mutants too....from pathetic little vermin to dangerous beasts(read deathclaws)
-->we have to scavenge a lot in order to survive
-->there is no limitation on players like "you are not allowed in this area coz your level is low"
-->you can play this game in the way you want( be good or evil or mixture of both-->i call them traders)
-->there is something for evryone, you can be a deadly gunslinger or brave warrior or pyro maniac or silent killer/sniper
-->you are also awarded with companions within the game which will help you in combat



and i haven't told you even 10% of the facts of the game
find yourself the rest


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

Piyush said:


> and i haven't told you even 10% of the facts of the game
> find yourself the rest


Thats the beauty of it no one can explain the game you just have to play it to be a fanboy at last.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Thats the beauty of it no one can explain the game you just have to play it to be a fanboy at last.



I will play it but it should not get boring afterwards


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I will play it but it should not get boring afterwards



it will only get addictive afterwards


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I will play it but it should not get boring afterwards


The starting of the game is not the best but bear with it for a couple of hours and then you won't give up the game at all.
And FYI gameplay time for the game is like astounding 200hrs so you just have to play the game even if you don't want to for 2-3 hrs after that this game will grow upon you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

thanx piyush & gameranand for the info abt this game...
added to my list now


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2011)

which one of these is recommended?
Dead Money
Old World Blues
Honest Hearts


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2011)

Dead money is cr@p, stay away from it unless you want to die of boredom and frustration, honest hearts is good, you get to fight new enemies, old world blues is best so far, most hilarious conversations ever, and crazy weapons like howling guns etc.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2011)

will it affect the story if I install both OWB and HH simultneously?
and how will the story will start?
i mean from last save of mine?


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2011)

Piyush said:


> will it affect the story if I install both OWB and HH simultneously?
> and how will the story will start?
> i mean from last save of mine?


Does not matter, it won't effect the main story(except maybe a few conversation upgrades), it will bounce your level cap by 5 for each dlc, you just have to go to a place marked by map and the dlc will start, you can't return to main story or map until the dlc is over, and in dead money you can't carry any items with you(they are taken from you and after the dlc finishes they will be returned to you), in honest hearts you can carry 100 pounds of any item/items(or 150 with speech check) like guns, armors, aids etc, there is no such limits with OWB.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2011)

tkin said:


> Does not matter, it won't effect the main story(except maybe a few conversation upgrades), it will bounce your level cap by 5 for each dlc, you just have to go to a place marked by map and the dlc will start, you can't return to main story or map until the dlc is over, and in dead money you can't carry any items with you(they are taken from you and after the dlc finishes they will be returned to you), in honest hearts you can carry 100 pounds of any item/items(or 150 with speech check) like guns, armors, aids etc, there is no such limits with OWB.



I wont be going for DM
And why the weight cap is lowered?
even 150 pounds is very less for me

and it seems like OWB is the one I should go for first


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2011)

Piyush said:


> I wont be going for DM
> And why the weight cap is lowered?
> even 150 pounds is very less for me
> 
> and it seems like OWB is the one I should go for first


Weight cap is lowered to increase the challenge, and the weight cap is not lowered throughout the dlc, you can just carry that much stuff with you, in honest hearts you can get good weapons from fallen enemies and buy them from Joshua, your weight cap remains same throughout the dlc.

OWB is good, you can carry everything with you.

PS: No existing companions can follow you in dlcs, but two of the dlcs have unique companions in them. I have not seen any companions in OWB yet, but both DM and HH had companions in them.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2011)

Piyush said:


> which one of these is recommended?
> Dead Money
> Old World Blues
> Honest Hearts



Honest Hearts.


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 10, 2011)

Old World Blues is very good. Playing it slowly and trying to explore every inch of the laboratories.


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2011)

From the commments above looks like DM is really a crap - won't try it.

Completed Honest Hearts and it felt good.

Old World Blues - all of you guys are saying it's good so it must be - going to try it out asap 

BTW, Still I think the way Fallout 3 handled playing DLC is the best


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone here using any Texture/Graphics mods on New Vegas to make it look better?
if yes, please share with me the links 

The visual quality of Fallout:New Vegas is disappointing to say the least if compared with Fallout3


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> From the commments above looks like DM is really a crap - won't try it.
> 
> Completed Honest Hearts and it felt good.
> 
> ...


I agree, fallout 3's dlc were THE best, no comparisons.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 12, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> Anyone here using any Texture/Graphics mods on New Vegas to make it look better?
> if yes, please share with me the links
> 
> The visual quality of Fallout:New Vegas is disappointing to say the least if compared with Fallout3



This is the best one I was able to find.
NMCs_Texture_Pack_For_New_Vegas at Fallout New Vegas Nexus - New Vegas mods and community

Also this site has a plethora of mods for F NV. So check it out.
Fallout New Vegas Nexus - New Vegas mods and community


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2011)

Some FNV Shots:

*i.imgur.com/TnHKF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kPP5a.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bMxQN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UoqjJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1oC13.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5ViIH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/t6Rg1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OfD6G.jpg

*i.imgur.com/W8J0X.jpg

*i.imgur.com/68tdU.jpg



      
*i.imgur.com/TWX89.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2011)

The picture with "Activate Crashed Satelite" from which quest ?
The " Begin Again", "Think Tank" and Super Computer pic  locations ?

The pics looks really nice and not to mention the 2nd command on the last pic


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2011)

topgear said:


> The picture with "Activate Crashed Satelite" from which quest ?
> The " Begin Again", "Think Tank" and Super Computer pic  locations ?
> 
> The pics looks really nice and not to mention the 2nd command on the last pic


These are DLCs, the satellite marks the start of Old World Blues, "Begin Again" Poster is shown during the cutscene of Dead Money(cr@p DLC anyway), Think tank is also a part of Old World Blues.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL @ last pic.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2011)

how to get follower's safehouse key?


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 13, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> This is the best one I was able to find.
> NMCs_Texture_Pack_For_New_Vegas at Fallout New Vegas Nexus - New Vegas mods and community
> 
> Also this site has a plethora of mods for F NV. So check it out.
> Fallout New Vegas Nexus - New Vegas mods and community



Thanks for the link to the NMC mod JoJo 
i see three versions of the texture packs
small, medium and large
which would be fine by my system?
Athlon II X4 2.9GHz
4GB Ram
HD6850

also, the mod requires the steam version of the game
but i am using the PC retail version


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW, with that rig, you can go for the medium one. 

And the mod works with any version. Just unpack the stuff in the game's main folder.
example: C:\Program Files\Blah blah blah\ Fallout New Vegas\


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 13, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> WOW, with that rig, you can go for the medium one.
> 
> And the mod works with any version. Just unpack the stuff in the game's main folder.
> example: C:\Program Files\Blah blah blah\ Fallout New Vegas\


Thanks mate
i am DLing the files now, the screenies look really good

but 2.7GB is Huge and my connection gets interrupted once in a while randomly
does anyone here have access to premium filehosting services (with resume-ability)
which can leech the files from the link so that i can leech with resume-ability?

Update
never mind got a mirror of the texture from a russian forum


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> Update
> never mind got a mirror of the texture from a russian forum


Care to share the link or torrent if you can find one.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ I think game mods are free ( most of them anyway ) to download and it would be great if we can get the link of the texture mod ( if it's free to use and download ) only - otherwise use PM 



tkin said:


> These are DLCs, the satellite marks the start of Old World Blues, "Begin Again" Poster is shown during the cutscene of Dead Money(cr@p DLC anyway), Think tank is also a part of Old World Blues.



Hmm, that's why I've not seen those places yet  - anyway - thanks for the locations


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah these mods are free to download thats why I asked for link publicly.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 14, 2011)

i can share the links via PM or publicly(if it doesn't break any rules)
the mirror is a torrent from a russian tracker
which is truly godsend, given my frequent disconnections

Anand you got PM


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2011)

but how do we get follower's safe house key?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 14, 2011)

hey guys
is there any way to get into the NCR correctionals facility?
i am looking for some action with my Broad Machete and get some surplus ammo on the way

also where can i purchase those weapon repair kits from?
currently in level 5


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> i can share the links via PM or publicly(if it doesn't break any rules)
> the mirror is a torrent from a russian tracker
> which is truly godsend, given my frequent disconnections
> 
> Anand you got PM



If the files ( mod only ) are free to share and use and the tracker is a legit one there's no harm in sharing it publicly but if it includes the game itself it should not be shared here - I think you got the idea


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 15, 2011)

since the Mod itself is free for use and distribution
here's the link
[Pack] NMCs Texture Pack For New Vegas (Fallout New Vegas) [1.0] :: RuTracker.org (ex torrents.ru)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

^tell us about your experience with the mod .  And post screenies.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 15, 2011)

^^Haven't started the modding yet
going over the technical details and steps at first
so that i dont screw up the installation

okay, i am genuinely disappointed with this mod
not much graphical difference at all
just some beds look different and some rusty cars have colors
if you don't read the changelog you won't be able to spot the difference

looks Okay at best


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2011)

^^
So whats your suggestion use the mod or no ???


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 15, 2011)

^^don't use the mod, there are some microstuttering issues
the mod doesn't make the game look awesome, its okay at best
but if you have a fast net connection and time to spare, you can experiment with it


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2011)

Then I am better without it. Thanks a lot for this suggestion as I was going to download that today itself you just saved my 4GB bandwidth.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2011)

@ funkysourav - thanks for the link and feedback - much appreciated 

BTW, here's some point to remember about the mod :

There are THREE sizes to choose from at the moment. 
Choose one. (WHICHEVER VERSION YOU CHOOSE, EACH CONTAINS EXACTLY THE SAME TEXTURES, JUST AT DIFFERENT SIZES, SO DON'T WORRY THAT YOU MAY BE MISSING ANY CHANGED TEXTURES)

LARGE (7 GB Unpacked!)
: For those with Overclocked i5 or i7's, Crossfire/SLI, 4GB+ RAM, with Raptors, Raid 0, or better still Solid State Drives. 64 bit system preferably and New Vegas made Large Address Aware.

MEDIUM (4.6 GB Unpacked!)
: For high end PCs- Overclocked i5 and i7 users, with 1GB+ GFX cards, 4GB+ RAM. 64 bit system preferably and New Vegas made Large Address Aware.

SMALL (1.9 GB unpacked!)
: For those with good PC's, who get a good performance on the Default Game and have some power to spare.

3) IMPORTANT: Activate "archive invalidation invalidated" so the new files show up in game. (Also, if you are overwriting a previously installed, different sized pack, THEN TOGGLE ARCHIVE INVALIDATION INVALIDATED OFF, THEN BACK ON AGAIN or the new textures may not show up)
You can activate this in the Fallout Mod Manager Mod (FOMM)
or by using the Archive Invalidation Invalidated mod:
Archive Invalidation Invalidated 

Play!

4) Due to the size and number of files your poor PC now has to process, you should probably make New Vegas 'Large Address Aware' (ie. let it use more than 2GB, which it is currently locked to) to give New Vegas more memory access. This can reduce crashing and even give a performance/ framerate boost! Your mileage may vary.

So, I recommend you try this mod:

4GB Fallout New Vegas (by MonochromeWench)

from here


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL I have a total RAM of 2GB.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> LOL I have a total RAM of 2GB.



then you can get the small textures pack, its around 1.1GB 
New Vegas feels a little tougher than Fallout 3
encountered a Giant RadScorpion all of a sudden, was pounded and humiliated by it
then came a SuperMutantMaster with a Machine Gun, same story

i am in level 6 BTW
still to find a good weapon (like the Combat Shotgun, AK47 in F3)
the weapons in NV are too weak and too less magazine quantity

Bottomline is
they have enhanced the wasteland survival part of the game
will have to use more tactics


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> then you can get the small textures pack, its around 1.1GB
> New Vegas feels a little tougher than Fallout 3
> encountered a Giant RadScorpion all of a sudden, was pounded and humiliated by it
> then came a SuperMutantMaster with a Machine Gun, same story
> ...


haha
i felt the same way
If you are a gunslinger then you should focus guns rather on energy weapons(since the ammo in the beginning is scarce)

I was using the skill points only on guns and sneak skills(talking of combat skills only)

-->single shotgun will come handy in the beginning
-->buy the shovel from Chet(goodsprings shop owner) to dig ammo from graves
-->Ratslayer (unique vermint rifle)in the Brock Flower cave is a deadly combination of "long range night scope  + silencer"
-->if possible put a couple of skill points in repair skill every time you level up.The "jury rigging" perk unlocks at lvl 14(requires repair 90 ).This perk is very very useful to repair your stuff (think of repairing reinforced leather armor with basic outfits or sawed off shotgun with 9mm pistol)>I managed to get this perk at lvl 16
-->leveling up explosive skill is also vital in this game (at least for me)


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 16, 2011)

Single shotgun is good only for smaller enemies who die in first shot
but for the bigger ones, the reloading time between the shots just sucks A**

will lookout for the ratslayer( though the name doesn't instill much confidence  )

used up all my points on lockpicks and speech 
some dude needed 50 speech to give up some star caps so....


----------



## Desmond (Aug 16, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> some dude needed 50 speech to give up some star caps so....



Dude, who is that guy?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> Single shotgun is good only for smaller enemies who die in first shot
> but for the bigger ones, the reloading time between the shots just sucks A**


here are the  basics
for enemies with no or very weak armor-->use weapon with low damage but high dps
for enemies with high armor-->use high damage weapons


funkysourav said:


> will lookout for the ratslayer( though the name doesn't instill much confidence  )


hahaha....well the cave in which this gun is found is actually occupied with giant rats
so....here you go


funkysourav said:


> used up all my points on lockpicks and speech
> some dude needed 50 speech to give up some star caps so....


well I used one skill mag with comprehension perk(i.e my speech skill was 30 at this time)
anyways since you are lvl 6, you should have these 3 perks for sure
-->Confirmed bachelor
-->Educated
-->Comprehension 

Buy skill mags from traders for future use
PS:dont neglect your medicine and survival skills...very important

To sum it up
you can neglect these skills
melee,unarmed,energy weapons(lvl this up after lvl 15 or so)



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, who is that guy?



he is the one quick and easy source for 6-8 star caps in the early stages of the game


----------



## Desmond (Aug 16, 2011)

Piyush said:


> he is the one quick and easy source for 6-8 star caps in the early stages of the game



But, who is he and where do I find him?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL I never felt overwhelmed by any enemy. Not that I am very good at this game but the thing is I never go for a obvious kill. I'll shoot some bullets retreat and then come back. Even in DA game I do the same. If there are too many enemies just find a corner and sit back there and kill them one by one as they come. But well sitting in corner don't work in this one so I just run back and then shoot again then again the same.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2011)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But, who is he and where do I find him?



you should have met him before reaching Nipton/Novac I guess
Its an automatic encounter if you follow the roads

Ask sourav as the incident must be still fresh in his memories



gameranand said:


> LOL I never felt overwhelmed by any enemy. Not that I am very good at this game but the thing is I never go for a obvious kill. I'll shoot some bullets retreat and then come back. Even in DA game I do the same. If there are too many enemies just find a corner and sit back there and kill them one by one as they come. But well sitting in corner don't work in this one so I just run back and then shoot again then again the same.



I must say this makes your gameplay more lengthy
no wonder how you spent so many hours on a single game


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 16, 2011)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But, who is he and where do I find him?



Just go to Nipton Town Hall
where everyone's been butchered

after scavenging the town hall
start walking towards the Mojave Outpost
after a few paces you'll hear gunshots, 
as you'll get close you'll see a guy in a leather armor killing a powder ganger girl named Jacklyn
Talk to the guy 
he'll give you 7 * caps
and the girl's body has 2 * caps
9 easy * caps


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2011)

which companions have an effect on the endings?

AFAIK Boone, Arcade Gannon, Veronica
anyone else?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2011)

Piyush said:


> I must say this makes your gameplay more lengthy
> no wonder how you spent so many hours on a single game


In a way true. Also when you are playing DAO or DA2 in hard and nightmare difficulty you can't just rush in crowd. Same goes for Fallout games. I usually play many games on higher difficulties so I need to retreat and thus longer gameplay. You know I actually killed a boss who I dealt in 2 or 3 min on normal in about more then 10 minutes on hard mode. Well DA2 was way easy so never played on normal though but I did have played these games on nearly all difficulties so know the difference of tactics you have to opt.


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2011)

Piyush said:


> which companions have an effect on the endings?
> 
> AFAIK Boone, Arcade Gannon, Veronica
> anyone else?



I think they all can effect the ending but but either make Veronica or Cassidy your companion - the game feels much better in this way


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> In a way true. Also when you are playing DAO or DA2 in hard and nightmare difficulty you can't just rush in crowd. Same goes for Fallout games. I usually play many games on higher difficulties so I need to retreat and thus longer gameplay. You know I actually killed a boss who I dealt in 2 or 3 min on normal in about more then 10 minutes on hard mode. Well DA2 was way easy so never played on normal though but I did have played these games on nearly all difficulties so know the difference of tactics you have to opt.



hmmm...



topgear said:


> I think they all can effect the ending but but either make Veronica or Cassidy your companion - the game feels much better in this way



No I was talking about NCR vs Caeser's Legion war ending
Boone-->Assassination of Kimball's mission
Veronica-->Relations between NCR and BoS
Arcade Gannon-->Support of Enclave in the last fight

Do other companions have an effect too on this ending?

BTW why Cassidy or Veronica only?


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ Buddy read the last line of my previous post why cas and veronica only


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Buddy read the last line of my previous post why cas and veronica only



hehe alright
got it
damn...now you managed to divert my mind.....I feel like I should ask Boone to take a rest and ask Cass/Veronica to come along


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 18, 2011)

Got ED-E the eyebot as my first companion
it is small and slow, but packs quite a punch with its laser beams,
the game now feels a lot easier with a companion than it was while playing alone
also you dont have to waste guns/ammo on it 

Got the enhanced sensors perk due to ED-E (+1 Perception)

on level 8
investigating/exploring Helios One NCR base


----------



## tkin (Aug 18, 2011)

Piyush said:


> which companions have an effect on the endings?
> 
> AFAIK Boone, Arcade Gannon, Veronica
> anyone else?


Everyone, all companions have side quests and if you do them you will see dedicated cutscenes for them at the end, its hard to get all of them during same playthrough, most sidequests are trigger bound and triggers may overlap each other.


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2011)

Apart from Arcade Gannon and Raul I've made everyone my companion in the game and till the end ED-E and Veronica was my companion and among all of them I liked Veronica most


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2011)

anyways Jury rigging is an awesome perk to have
I managed to pick this up at lvl 16
I'm not only able to repair anything but also it lets us repqir some real good weapons and sell them to make big cash

I'm lvl 22 btw now and have 85k+ caps
snowglobes are still with me  and have almost all types of ammos in bag in huge amount( read 1k+)
though i'm still not able to find enough amount of .45 Govt (normal not AP),12.7mm and .50mg(or whatever it is)


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 19, 2011)

Piyush said:


> anyways Jury rigging is an awesome perk to have
> I managed to pick this up at lvl 16
> I'm not only able to repair anything but also it lets us repqir some real good weapons and sell them to make big cash
> 
> ...



i am at lvl7

must get this jury rigging perk too
but my next level up i'll have to increase my Guns to at least 50
and get the Lady Killer Perk
being pounded really bad by super mutants with God Forsaken weaponry 
ED-E is no use against those biggies

the Service Rifle sucks big time 

current missions
Routed power in helios one to the whole wasteland
friendly with Followers of Apocalypse, NCR, Goodsprings
vilified by Powder Gangers, Caesar's Legion (they have great armor BTW)


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2011)

I never had this Jury rigging perk or never heard of this - how to get it


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> I never had this Jury rigging perk or never heard of this - how to get it


90+ repair skill


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> I never had this Jury rigging perk or never heard of this - how to get it



90 lvl repair skill and is unlocked at lvl 14



funkysourav said:


> i am at lvl7
> 
> must get this jury rigging perk too
> but my next level up i'll have to increase my Guns to at least 50
> ...


lady killer is useless IMO
not many women fighters you'll come across

get strong back at lvl 8-->increases weight cap by 50


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2011)

^^  I've always spent most of the skill points to others such as Guns, Medicine, Science, Speech etc so never had 90 repair skill points - anyway, thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/5MS6t.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2011)

cool - nice to see the comparison


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2011)

Have anyone played Lonesome Road DLC


----------



## Piyush (Sep 27, 2011)

nope
.


----------



## tkin (Sep 28, 2011)

I got the lonesome road but OWB is really long(and boring)., I'll play LR right after I am done with OWB.


----------



## sameer.pur (Sep 29, 2011)

planning to install Lonesome Road this weekend.
Old world blues got boring in the middle. 
but, i liked it better than Dead Money.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 8, 2011)

*|Stuck in mission-Fallout new Vegas*

Hey i have started playing Fallout New vegas,its a good game.But i dint like the navigation system.Well now i am stuck In mission In which you have To go to Primm(i.e after the ghost town fight agaisnt power raders or some name like that)..well i reached Primm.. But now i have to Idea Of what On earth Do i do


----------



## tkin (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: |Stuck in mission-Fallout new Vegas*

Save the mayor(actually the deputy), go in the casino and it will start the mission.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: |Stuck in mission-Fallout new Vegas*



serpent16 said:


> Hey i have started playing Fallout New vegas,its a good game.But i dint like the navigation system.Well now i am stuck In mission In which you have To go to Primm(i.e after the ghost town fight agaisnt power raders or some name like that)..well i reached Primm.. But now i have to Idea Of what On earth Do i do



Welcome to TDF and before creating a new thread search the forum - this is the thread where you can discuss any and everything about the game


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok now  iwent inside that buliding(in prim), Killed the first three people,But when i go inside the hall(I.e where theres a man with an flame thrower)No matter what i cant kill anyone over there please help me out


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2011)

are you using any trainers?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2011)

No i am not


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2011)

no idea then
use console commands to instantly kill them if there are any


----------



## theserpent (Dec 25, 2011)

Help me please


----------



## Piyush (Dec 25, 2011)

serpent16 said:


> Help me please



use console commands to finish that mission if nothing else works
thats all i can say


----------



## theserpent (Dec 25, 2011)

Can you tell me whats console commands?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 25, 2011)

serpent16 said:


> Can you tell me whats console commands?



Fallout: New Vegas console commands - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more


----------



## theserpent (Dec 25, 2011)

Ok,anyways thanks I finish clearing up that hotel,Now i freed up the deputy now again im stuck


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2011)

serpent16 said:


> Ok,anyways thanks I finish clearing up that hotel,Now i freed up the deputy now again im stuck



Try to level up before going all gunz blazing.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey i am stuck again .
Now, i have to a new sherif or something for primm??Where do i find him i went to vikki and vance still no help
Please help me


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2011)

serpent16 said:


> Hey i am stuck again .
> Now, i have to a new sherif or something for primm??Where do i find him i went to vikki and vance still no help
> Please help me




talk to the people around there, you'll get a hint

I dont want to spoil your gameplay but this is what you need
you have 3 choices:


Spoiler



-->that robot at the casino
-->a guy at NCR correctional facility (currently being captured/held under powder gangers)
-->NCR guy in the camp near Primm


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ I made Primm Slim the sheriff


----------



## theserpent (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok,but where do i get the stuff for the robot in vikki and vence?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 28, 2011)

serpent16 said:


> Ok,but where do i get the stuff for the robot in vikki and vence?



give me your save file I'll do that for you 
nevermind
OK the stuff you required is easily available at the Radio tower shack (if I remember the name correctly)
this place is located just before the primm city
when you were heading to the Primm while on the rod, this place falls on the right side of the road over the hills
easy to go there, just a bunch of small geckos and nothing else

*BTW I'll strongly recommend you to explore a lot and save the game a lot too*
This game is best experienced when explored a lot
just dont go for main mission
side missions are pretty helpful too


----------



## theserpent (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey i made primm slim the deputy or whateva>
Now i am jobless no missions


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2011)

^^ but you do have the main quest(s) - also as Piyush told explore every location - even if it seems impossible first - you will get many quests but Fallout NV is shorter than the Original Fallout 3 - if you have not played it play Fallout 3 first


----------



## theserpent (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey can any one give me a save game just after the crimison caravan quest BTW Mines a steam verson i cant find the games save location nor the game files anywhere


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2012)

^^ Save file location 

Documents - My Games - FalloutNV


----------



## theserpent (Jan 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Save file location
> 
> Documents - My Games - FalloutNV



Thanks,..Ok tell me a website where i can upload?Can some one please help me out by playing my save?I just cant figure out anything


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Thanks,..Ok tell me a website where i can upload?



mediafire.com free & fast


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Thanks,..Ok tell me a website where i can upload?Can some one please help me out by playing my save?I just cant figure out anything



whats the problem?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply..to this.
Ok, im uploading the save file..Some one please finsh that crimsion company mission.I just cant figure it out .
Here my save file link:
Free Cloud Storage Made Simple - MediaFire
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2012)

but what was the problem?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2012)

^^I cant finsh that crimison carvan misssion.Please can you do it for me.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^I cant finsh that crimison carvan misssion.Please can you do it for me.



will do if possible
will upload the save files by midnight or tomorrow morning


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2012)

^ Ohk thanks a lot.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^ Ohk thanks a lot.



this is a wrong saved game
you haven't started the crimson caravan quest....


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2012)

^ Huh?Hows that possible.?I guess ill restart the game for begging ...i just cant understand the radar...Its sooo confusing ..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^ Huh?Hows that possible.?I guess ill restart the game for begging ...i just cant understand the radar...Its sooo confusing ..



Dont restart the game...play your current game
I can upload my save files if this can help
and regarding map, you'll get a hang of it soon

here we are....there are 7 files
do tell me if you need previous ones
Free Cloud Storage Made Simple - MediaFire


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Whichs one for crimison carvan?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^ Whichs one for crimison carvan?



err...i dont know
The reason I gave that to you so you can continue with the best suited saved game progress
and I still dont know "which" crimson caravan quest you are talking about
there are many under that quest line up
please be specific so that I can give you the saved game file which you actually want


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ The one after you finsh that mojave outpost,(i.e after clearing the freeway/road with)monsters


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ The one after you finsh that mojave outpost,(i.e after clearing the freeway/road with)monsters



the one in which we have to kill ants on a highway?
the quest is given by Jackson


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^Yeah that one.After that is crimson carvan.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^Yeah that one.After that is crimson carvan.



ok will share the link by 11pm


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Yeah ok.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 8, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^ Yeah ok.



here it is
that quest is completed
Save 11 PWNer Nipton 05 24 17.fos
but PS:
My character specializes in 
-->Sneak kills, gunfights, speech/barter checks, lockpicking/hacking and repairing

you cant play the game efficiently with my file using
-->energy weapons, melee, unarmed

*@serpent*
did it work?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2012)

^^Bro,Will try it some time...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 9, 2012)

hey where can i buy fallout NV for pc


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

I finish Recon for ranger ghost.Then went back to him.Quest finish now i have no quests??

Any idea?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

How many quests you have completed ?? Give the list then I'll tell you what you have missed ??


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

^^Dint go to vegas yet,This is misson where you go to a hall and kill wolfs after that i cant find any mission.
I finshed this mission
*fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Cold,_Cold_Heart


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

Simple. Go to vegas


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I finish Recon for ranger ghost.Then went back to him.Quest finish now i have no quests??
> Any idea?





serpent16 said:


> ^^Dint go to vegas yet,This is mission where you go to a hall and kill wolfs after that i cant find any mission.
> I finshed this mission
> Cold, Cold Heart - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more


Listen bro you need to explore a lot
I saw your save file and you were only lvl 2 and already roaming in Primm!!!
there were couple of quests left on the way

So explore and explore
and talk to everybody...THATS how you get the new quests


gameranand said:


> How many quests you have completed ?? Give the list then I'll tell you what you have missed ??


please explain him the importance of exploring and interacting with people in this game bro


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

^^ I hate this game.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2012)

so thats the reason you are playing this


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

^^ I cant understand what to do


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ I hate this game.



Look man I have played Fallout games for like thousand hours so what I can tell you is that you simply need to walk around means exploration and talk to everyone. You never know who is in trouble and they don't advertise it so you have to be the one who takes the first step. Thats the way you play a bethsda game be it TES Series or the Fallout series. They give you freedom so use it to your advantage.



Piyush said:


> Listen bro you need to explore a lot
> I saw your save file and you were only lvl 2 and already roaming in Primm!!!
> there were couple of quests left on the way
> 
> ...



I just did.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

^^ lol Ok,EVEN skyrim?? :O

Btw piyush i am using your save file.I went still Nipton again talking to all people dint find any new quests


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh yeah not just skyrim but the entire TES series. In fallout or TES you can eradicate entire cities but then you have to face the consequences.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I just did.


thankooo


serpent16 said:


> Btw piyush i am using your save file.I went still Nipton again talking to all people dint find any new quests


You done nipton and still no quests...no problem
just loot the houses (the biggest house is a must where  Caeser's Legion were burning the bodies)
after looting this city, head to Novac
this will help you in updating the main mission but also giving you a quite BIG side mission - "Come fly with me"

and to be honest if you are finding a bit difficult, then I'd recommend you to use a walkthrough....like Prima guide (Prima guides are best for RPGs)
use it for a while and when you are start getting a hang of it, then play it by yourself


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

House in nipton right?where i killed those wolfs


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> House in nipton right?where i killed those wolfs



Yeah thats right.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

Started the game. This time I'll take it real slow. Enjoying bit by bit.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Started the game. This time I'll take it real slow. Enjoying bit by bit.



better tune in to radio


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

Piyush said:


> better tune in to radio



Which is the best station for nice songs ?? I don't wanna hear the dumbass commentry.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2012)

well I used to listen everything


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

Where would I get my house and how ?? I need it ASAP as I don't want to stock everything here & there. I want a permanent place.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Where would I get my house and how ?? I need it ASAP as I don't want to stock everything here & there. I want a permanent place.



head to novac
you can either buy it or complete Boone's quest


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

Piyush said:


> head to novac
> you can either buy it or complete Boone's quest



Okey dokey. Thanks. Will reply back when acquired the house.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Okey dokey. Thanks. Will reply back when acquired the house.



the best way is to get it via Boone's quest


Spoiler



you have to find the culprit who sold Boone's wife to Caeser's legion
successfully completing it will reward you with a house (you have to tall to shop owner in dino building)
and Boone as a companion (deadly sniper)
just make sure you find the right person who did that evil thing


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Boone's story is very interesting though.

And I don't remember properly but some area also had a nice thrilling kinda story to it.You could read it all if you hacked all the computers.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

I am currently in Goodspring and helped guy by killing some powder gang's members. How far am I from ma house ??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I am currently in Goodspring and helped guy by killing some powder gang's members. How far am I from ma house ??


The route is Primm-->Nepton-->Novac
it will take another 3-4 hrs of gameplay



axes2t2 said:


> Boone's story is very interesting though.
> 
> And I don't remember properly but *some area also had a nice thrilling kinda story to it.You could read it all if you hacked all the computers.*



please explain this
I wanna do this part


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh boy 3-4 hrs. Fallout 3 was better in this department.

Some guns have maintainence option while some has repair option. Why ??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Oh boy 3-4 hrs. Fallout 3 was better in this department.


Well I know that you like to explore a lot, thats why I estimated that time.Otherwise it should take less than 2 hrs



gameranand said:


> Some guns have maintenance option while some has repair option. Why ??


repair improves the condition and increases the weapon/armor damage/DR value 
where as maintenance is done when your weapon/armor has already reached its max damage/DR value, but is somewhat worn out AFAIK


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2012)

You were right. 2-3 hours already and I am still in Primm solving their problems. You know I love to help.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2012)

I know 
BTW which skills are you increasing
try to max out Repair skill asap
there is a perk Jury Rigging which is unlocked at lvl 14
Jury Rigging - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Piyush said:


> The route is Primm-->Nepton-->Novac
> it will take another 3-4 hrs of gameplay
> 
> 
> ...


It's *Vault 11*.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> It's *Vault 11*.



are you talking about 



Spoiler



The Sacrificial Chamber?


If yes, then I'm happy that I didnt miss anything


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone encountered the Blind deathclaw ?

Blind my foot,he/she must have really powerfull nose/ears


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Mar 18, 2012)

Blind Deathclaw was funny as hell..I would sit behind a big rock and shoot at him..he will come running towards me for a few seconds then would go back to his wandering.....there was a whole bunch of them near an old factory, i guess..it's been a while


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2012)

Piyush said:


> I know
> BTW which skills are you increasing
> try to max out Repair skill asap
> there is a perk Jury Rigging which is unlocked at lvl 14
> Jury Rigging - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more



7 hours in game and just arrived at Novac leaving all problems of primm unsolved as my inventory was nearly full.  Found Boone. Seems like a nice guy and took his quest. I guess I'll get my house tonight or tomorrow depending on when I sit to play.

I am concentrating on REPAIR & GUNS.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Mar 18, 2012)

there are few quests in Novac..
Regarding the gun part..


Spoiler



There is a special gun in the little shop in the Dino...it's in a room inside the shop..along with some stuff which are needed for some quests...You will get a bad karma and have to be sneaky though


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2012)

I am playing with good karma so I'll that gun.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2012)

Ah finally got my house in Novac after helping them with that ghoul problem. House is very small. My megaton house was much bigger but I'll have to live with this.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Ah finally got my house in Novac after helping them with that ghoul problem. House is very small. My megaton house was much bigger but I'll have to live with this.


Don't worry you can get a penthouse later..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> Don't worry you can get a penthouse later..



Ah thats good then. Completed one quest in goodspring (rescusing ringo), one in primm (found sheriff), and two in novac (boone's quest, and one about ghoul), also one in mojave outpost for clearing north road. Did I missed anything ??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Ah thats good then. Completed one quest in goodspring (rescusing ringo), one in primm (found sheriff), and two in novac (boone's quest, and one about ghoul), also one in mojave outpost for clearing north road. Did I missed anything ??



quest: come fly with me ?

boone as a companion?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah completed both of them. Anything left there?? I guess not as I have talked to everyone and no one is giving me any quest.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yeah completed both of them. Anything left there?? I guess not as I have talked to everyone and no one is giving me any quest.



The quest about invisible Nightkin ?

Also Boone backwards = enoob


----------



## Piyush (Mar 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yeah completed both of them. Anything left there?? I guess not as I have talked to everyone and no one is giving me any quest.



10/10


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> The quest about invisible Nightkin ?
> 
> Also Boone backwards = enoob



Yeah did both.



Piyush said:


> 10/10



Yay. Now exploring the wasteland. Killed a lot of radscorpions, nightstalkers and gekkos of many kind. Didn't met any deathclaw though.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2012)

Still exploring. Have grown infamy with Powder gangers and legion. Lol I met legion first time at Nipton and as soon as I finished talking I started my wrath upon them. After that some legion came to me to kill me but got killed instead. 
Met and killed a lot of deathclaws by now. Heck some places are full of them. Still in need for some quests which I'll get eventually.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2012)

current lvl and some stats?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 22, 2012)

How do i play offline


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> How do i play offline



awww man


----------



## theserpent (Mar 22, 2012)

^^ Steam Is not working.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2012)

Piyush said:


> current lvl and some stats?



Current level 11. Discovered 43+ locations.
Completed 8 quests I guess and still searching for new ones.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Steam Is not working.



*support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=3160-AGCB-2555



gameranand said:


> Current level 11. Discovered 43+ locations.
> Completed 8 quests I guess and still searching for new ones.



nice 
just remember
lvl 14 for Jury rigging 
Dog companion Rex from Kings in Freeside with very useful perk
good quality weapons/armors and rare ammos from 188 trading post traders
lots of radiation protection drugs for an upcoming quest of NCR


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2012)

How much Repair skill do we require for Jury Rigging ??


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> How much Repair skill do we require for Jury Rigging ??



Don't remember the exact value but it was very high.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> How much Repair skill do we require for Jury Rigging ??



90
but worth it
just imagine you can repair OH!BABY ( a unique weapon) with cheap "pool que"
10mm submachine gun with 9mm pistol
Power armors with metal armors and so on....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow thats awesome. I have 75 repair skill and on level 13 and I get 16 or someting at level up so I can get that.


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2012)

One Tip from me : keep your speech, science and Gun Skill high


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2012)

My speech and science skill ain't that good but my gun, repair, energy weapon skill are quite high. Heck I have 1 point in charisma. 

@TG
Any specific reasons ??


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 24, 2012)

gameranand said:


> My speech and science skill ain't that good but my gun, repair, energy weapon skill are quite high. Heck I have 1 point in charisma.
> 
> *@TG
> Any specific reasons ??*



Pen is mightier than the sword.Yes even in Fallout world.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2012)

@aby
yea...there are much more speech checks in FNV as compared to F3
Speech skill is a must
and regarding Science skill, hacking computers would be like day to day activity
at lvl 30..I cracked more than 30 PCs(only the important and required ones), leave optional PCs aside...


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

Im in novac now


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 24, 2012)

I've almost finished the main game proper. Just going through the DLCs now. A thing about this game is that you're very weak at the beginning and as such it doesn't really make sense to go anywhere else but Primm and Novac. Be wary of Deathclaws, but other than that there isn't much to be afraid of.

This game really captures the grim sadness of a life without a possible purpose in future. Much like how I feel doing my daily work these days.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah I have also noticed that there are many speech checks in the game. Mostly with everyone but I didn't knew that so didn't increased it much. Will do on next levelups. Also now on level 14 with jury rigging perk. That perk is freaking awesome. I am kinda glad that I have completed only 10 or 11 quests. Now I'll have awesome weapons to work with and can repair them easily.


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2012)

science...........~!!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> My speech and science skill ain't that good but my gun, repair, energy weapon skill are quite high. Heck I have 1 point in charisma.
> 
> @TG
> Any specific reasons ??



this will make the game a lot more easier.

BTW, do increase the lock pick skill as well


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> this will make the game a lot more easier.
> 
> BTW, do increase the lock pick skill as well



Will do that for sure. Now doing a quest about radiated water and after quite some time I haven't figured where the heck is armory and its terminal.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Will do that for sure. Now doing a quest about radiated water and after quite some time I haven't figured where the heck is armory and its terminal.



well I dont wanna spoil anything
but the armory had hell lot of stuff
there's 1 unique gun and 1 special gun (not unique but you'd find only 2 of these in the vanilla game)
and n number of other weapons, ammos and armors
so....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

I expected something like that because of the radiation and all. And how would I open the rooms. I have required some password and wandered for 15 min but didn't found any terminal to use that.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I expected something like that because of the radiation and all. And how would I open the rooms. I have required some password and wandered for 15 min but didn't found any terminal to use that.



the armory is opened with Overseerr's key/password
and to do that you have to kill overseer
and to do that you have to go to overseer's office
and to do that you have to get 2 passwords from underwater
and to do that you have to either be quick or have rebreather


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2012)

You guys taking about vault 34 or ??


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

How many "to do that" again ??  Thanks for info.

axes2t2
Yeah we are talking about vault 34.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2012)

I have killed those ghouls,And helped Jason Bright.
Where do i find the rocket fuel


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I have killed those ghouls,And helped Jason Bright.
> Where do i find the rocket fuel



check your mission status
you will be able to see rocket fuel location
*fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Come_Fly_With_Me


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I have killed those ghouls,And helped Jason Bright.
> Where do i find the rocket fuel



Make that quest as your active quest and follow the marker.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Make that quest as your active quest and follow the marker.



i type movetoqt  it took me to mojave waste land


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 25, 2012)

IMO, Don't use console commands until you have finished the game once. 
It will break the spirit of the game. Exploration and navigation is main fun for me and also weapon repairs.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> i type movetoqt  it took me to mojave waste land



you noob


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> you noob



Ya .But after that i died..Now il walk the way


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> i type movetoqt  it took me to mojave waste land



Bad boy. Don't use console commands and cheats.

How to unlock that very hard gun case other than having 100 lockpick ??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Bad boy. Don't use console commands and cheats.
> 
> How to unlock that very hard gun case other than having 100 lockpick ??



SO you finally entered the armory, eh? 
other than lockpick skill or cheat... no other way

one possible way is : have base 71 skills in lockpick
consume party time mentants(+4) + locksmith reader(+20 with perk) while wearing jumpsuit(+5)

that box has this:



Spoiler



Pulse gun-->deadly against robots and power armors...also a part of mission


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Bad boy. Don't use console commands and cheats.
> 
> How to unlock that very hard gun case other than having 100 lockpick ??



.Now i went by myself


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

Piyush said:


> SO you finally entered the armory, eh?
> other than lockpick skill or cheat... no other way
> 
> one possible way is : have base 71 skills in lockpick
> ...



Yeah and also came out of it. Goddamn this mission. It nearly emptied my RAD X & RAD AWAY supplies.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2012)

One of my fav areas in the game that vault 34.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> One of my fav areas in the game that vault 34.



Go there and stay there for 1 hour then.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> One of my fav areas in the game that vault 34.





gameranand said:


> Go there and stay there for 1 hour then.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Go there and stay there for 1 hour then.



..I went there alone just for giggles...having companions with you makes that place easy.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> ..I went there alone just for giggles...having companions with you makes that place easy.



The hell with companion. That place ate up more than 30 in total of rad x & rad away.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2012)

Piyush said:


> SO you finally entered the armory, eh?
> other than lockpick skill or cheat... no other way



this is the alternative way 



Spoiler



use Col. Blackwell's key - find it in a cabinet in Pearl's barracks at Nellis Air Force Base.





> that box has this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ can't we just buy it from the Silver Rush ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

Ah thats good then. I didn't missed big thing. Anyways will take the lockpick to max and will go there again.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> can't we just buy it from the Silver Rush ?


didnt know that
though..I got a second one from gun runners


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

Guys please give some quest names and locations to get them. I kinda ran out of them.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Guys please give some quest names and locations to get them. I kinda ran out of them.



what?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

Piyush said:


> what?



I need missions.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I need missions.



Oh 
Then go to Freeside or Camp McCarren
loads of mission there
just dont go to strip so soon


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

Reached that camp already and did 2 missions. Will search for more.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Explore all of the west side of the map.


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Guys please give some quest names and locations to get them. I kinda ran out of them.



get the *Explorer* perk and travel to every location possible on the map .. you will get lots of missions


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> get the *Explorer* perk and travel to every location possible on the map .. you will get lots of missions



Nah thats not the way to play this game. I'll explore everything myself why waste a useful perk on this. I have already explored 60+ locations by myself.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 27, 2012)

I never ran out of Quests, because I explored every inch of the map.
When going for a quest location, I look for nearby settlement on the navigation bar. (It shows little horizontal bars for them) and try to go there also.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2012)

Actually I always have quests but I don't want to jump in story right now. Anyways got two quests so its good now.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2012)

man...you made me installed several DLCs
currently finishing some side quests
then will move on to main plot
and then Honest Hearts


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2012)

Piyush said:


> man...you made me installed several DLCs
> currently finishing some side quests
> then will move on to main plot
> and then Honest Hearts



Sorry for your precious time which you will waste on this game because of me. 

Anyways now in vault 22. This place is full of mystry. I mean there are green plants and all but no human till now. Now don't tell me about the mystry however if there are some weapons then you can tell me about it.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Sorry for your precious time which you will waste on this game because of me.
> 
> Anyways now in vault 22. This place is full of mystry. I mean there are green plants and all but no human till now. Now don't tell me about the mystry however if there are some weapons then you can tell me about it.



if your energy weapon skill is respectable
then do check this
AER14 prototype - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2012)

Piyush said:


> if your energy weapon skill is respectable
> then do check this
> AER14 prototype - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more



Yeah I got that weapon. Pretty good I must say. I was using tri-beam laser but that use to deteriorate real quickly.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 28, 2012)

^What about the toy gun that you can use once a day ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^What about the toy gun that you can use once a day ?



LOL I actually ignored it. Whats special about it ??


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2012)

gameranand said:


> LOL I actually ignored it. Whats special about it ??



It kills everything once a day.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> It kills everything once a day.



You mean I can kill anyone no matter the rank of any foe with one shot ??


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 28, 2012)

^But for that you need to enable 'Archimedes II' Artillery at 'Helios One' at the end of the quest 'That Lucky Old Sun'.
More info on the gun here    Euclid's C-Finder - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2012)

gameranand said:


> You mean I can kill anyone no matter the rank of any foe with one shot ??



Yes.

and people please don't link to wikis


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Yes.
> 
> and people please don't link to wikis



Hardly usable then as there are no super mutant behemoth in this game so far.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 28, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Yes.
> 
> and people please don't link to wikis


May I ask why? 


gameranand said:


> Hardly usable then as there are no super mutant behemoth in this game so far.


Behemoths were fun killing in Fallout 3. 

You can try using C-Finder to kill Caesar with his complete camp.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> May I ask why?
> 
> Behemoths were fun killing in Fallout 3.
> 
> You can try using C-Finder to kill Caesar with his complete camp.



Haven't found Ceaser camp yet but I'll kill everyone there when I find.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

Got THIS MACHINE gun. Real nice overall gun. The way I completed the quest to get that gun was kinda good. Also found out the Ceaser agent in NCR and dealt with him.


----------



## tkin (Mar 31, 2012)

Get the gun runners arsenal DLC, loads of new weapons.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

tkin said:


> Get the gun runners arsenal DLC, loads of new weapons.



Name some weapons. I think I already have it.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Name some weapons. I think I already have it.



they are only available via Gun Runners DLCs
wikia has all the list


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

Link please. I am on mobile.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2012)

Gun Runners' Arsenal - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

Hmmm..... Seems like I don't have them. Will get it asap.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

Got the GUN RUNNER'S ARSENAL pack. Goddamn I have to buy those weapons ?? I never purchase anything at all in the game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2012)

Interesting. Was doing a quest and Great Khan's armor saved my ass in two missions. Heck fiends didn't attacked me. Also in one mission one guy who was attacking me simply talked to me and with a speech check quest was complete.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2012)

What is the total no. of locations in this game ??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2012)

gameranand said:


> What is the total no. of locations in this game ??



187 without addons


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2012)

hmm... I have discoved about 126 of them.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 7, 2012)

GOG giving Fallout away for free for next 48 hours &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net

Go grab your copies, guys


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2012)

I have already played Fallout. No use for me now.


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 9, 2012)

Started the game for my third playthrough with Hardcore mode on. And it seems like third time in a row I'm gonna help Good-springs people rather than siding with Powder Gangers.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ You always play with negetive karma ??


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 9, 2012)

No, I always play with *positive karma/reputation*. I said I am gonna help Good-springs people, not powder gangers.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

I didn't saw that row word so I thought you play with negetive karma. My bad sorry about that.


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 9, 2012)

^ No problem.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

44+ hrs in game. Level 24 and have some unique weapons. Loving the game but its paused for some days. Will resume it shortly.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

55+ hrs in game. Level 29. Going to get some Khan's quest to gain rep in them. I felt bad when I heard about Bitter springs from BOONE so I wanna save them along with NCR if the option would be available.

Just met VERONICA. Oh she's so cute and her voice is like a little girl.


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> 55+ hrs in game. Level 29. Going to get some Khan's quest to gain rep in them. I felt bad when I heard about Bitter springs from BOONE so I wanna save them along with NCR if the option would be available.
> 
> _*Just met VERONICA. Oh she's so cute and her voice is like a little girl.*_


Everything is not what they seem


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> 55+ hrs in game. Level 29. Going to get some Khan's quest to gain rep in them. I felt bad when I heard about Bitter springs from BOONE so I wanna save them along with NCR if the option would be available.
> 
> Just met VERONICA. Oh she's so cute and her voice is like a little girl.



She doesn't like men


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> She doesn't like men



Use the pheromones.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> She doesn't like men



Damn.. You broke my heart.


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ Don't worry .. Cassidy will make up to it


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah. I had used Cassidy for quite sometime. Loved the comments she use to give on anything or any place.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2012)

I guess I have completed all the side quests of the vanilla game except 1 or 2. Will start playing DLCs soon.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2012)

what about main plot?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2012)

Didn't touched it. Haven't gone to strip yet.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Didn't touched it. Haven't gone to strip yet.




what are you waiting for?
FYI the game has multiple endings....so think accordingly


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2012)

Piyush said:


> what are you waiting for?
> FYI the game has multiple endings....so think accordingly



I am waiting for level 50. Lol.  I haven't completed single DLC yet.


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2012)

Playing Dead Money. Everything seems suspicious except CHRISTINE, she looks innocent to me.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2012)

Now I am a rich guy after stealing 37 gold bars from Seira Madre's Vault.


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Now I am a rich guy after stealing 37 gold bars from Seira Madre's Vault.





btw me trying to dig into each casino at Strip


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I also just got into strip & got a side mission there.


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Now I am a rich guy after stealing 37 gold bars from Seira Madre's Vault.



where did you sell those and who was the seller with lots of caps ??


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2012)

I haven't sold them yet but from my experience till now. No seller has that much cash at hand you need to buy-sell to compensate that much money. Heck I even have like 600+ seira madre chips.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 19, 2012)

How would you guys compare this game to Fallout 3? I was never a Fallout fan but bought New Vegas only because it was developed by Obsidian Entertainment, a developer I have deep respect for (I have bought all games they released so far).

Loving New Vegas though


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2012)

Both have same theme but still kind of different game. I say play both like I have. Both are one of the best games.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> How would you guys compare this game to Fallout 3? I was never a Fallout fan but bought New Vegas only because it was developed by Obsidian Entertainment, a developer I have deep respect for (I have bought all games they released so far).
> 
> Loving New Vegas though



Fallout 3 ( and it DLC's ) is better than FNV - though the gameplay is same in both it's the story that makes the difference between these two and I like the story of Fallout 3 ( provided you play it with good karma only ) very much.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2012)

Yeah there was kind of mystry in F3 which is missing in NV. Its not that there is no mystry or something but F3 presented the story in way better manner than FNV for sure.


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2012)

OK experienced a weird issue in my story.

The time when we are asked to meet "Caeser" i.e. Quest- *Render unto Caeser*, we have to go to cottonwood to take a boat.

Now before going to cottonwood, I was helping NCR here and there, including killing Caeser's pups along the way.This made my reputation towards Caeser "Vitrified or something" and my quest "Render unto Caeser" failed.



Spoiler



that means i cant meet Benny now


after that quest was failed, a new quest was automatically started *"Beware the wrath of Caeser" *which is a continuous quest. So I killed some more legions and guess what, this new quest is also now stated as *"FAILED".*

So did I do something wrong?
I dunno if there are any more quest which will ask me to go Caeser's place.If so, then I wont be able to go there coz I also killed the guy who would take me there (in self defense)  
What should I do?


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2012)

^^ No you didn't did anything wrong. You must complete those quests when on good term with Legion or they will fail automatically.


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ No you didn't did anything wrong. You must complete those quests when on good term with Legion or they will fail automatically.



Since both of those quests are now Failed, so there's no chance of meeting with Benny?
( I want his Maria  )


----------



## axes2t2 (May 23, 2012)

You will get to meet Benny.Just play along.


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Since both of those quests are now Failed, so there's no chance of meeting with Benny?
> ( I want his Maria  )



You'll meet him. He is part of story so you will meet him regardless of path you choose.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2012)

Fallout NV retarded character, have really low intelligence


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2012)

"do flowers and NCR bear used to play together?"


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2012)

Faun said:


> Fallout NV retarded character, have really low intelligence



Is this for real or some mod?


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2012)

^^Have really low intelligence for this to work.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

Ah left the game in middle. Now will resume because of you guys.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2012)

Low Charisma also have similar effects


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2012)

I am making an all melee character with best sneak and speech skills. Everything obliterated with broad-machete.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2012)

Faun said:


> I am making an all melee character with best sneak and speech skills. Everything obliterated with broad-machete.



deathclaws?


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2012)

Piyush said:


> deathclaws?



Haven't encountered'em yet. I remember on my way to New Vegas, I was brutally mutilated by giant Rad Scorpions. Still haven't found a way to go to NV.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

Well deathclaws would be real pain to kill in melee.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2012)

^^This looks promising
No Mutants Allowed :: View topic - Neros ridiculously over powered melee build v1.0


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well deathclaws would be real pain to kill in melee.


Impossible, try to melee your way into the quarry, you'd be dead before you could say $hit, I took to the quarry with 5 stealthboys and a Anti-material Rifle, shot the $hit out of the deathclaws from a LONG distance, who in their right minds want to attack a deathclaw in melee mode.

PS: Also legendary deathclaw is there in another cave, tough hell that was, I killed it and pi$$ed on its grave with a MiRV launcher.



Faun said:


> Haven't encountered'em yet. I remember on my way to New Vegas, I was brutally mutilated by giant Rad Scorpions. Still haven't found a way to go to NV.


Stick to the road, as long as you stick to the road you will be safe, just don't go near quarry without a sniper rifle(an anti-material rifle if you can manage).



Faun said:


> I am making an all melee character with best sneak and speech skills. Everything obliterated with broad-machete.


Will have trouble with deathclaws, also roboscorpions in OWB dlc, plus pretty much every human enemy with a gun, so far as it goes a melee character should try to stay away from confrontations as much as possible, make a ninja character with maxed out stealth and melee.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2012)

^^I guess the link provided previously should be useful. That person managed to kill 3 deathclaws in one confrontation. 

And it's a norm that anyone playing Fallout NV must run to the New Vegas as early as possible, only to be killed by Giant Rad Scorpions or other higher abominations.

This is funny WTF moment encountered by someone in nma-fallout forum



> I had a WTF moment, when I was wandering in Searchlight the other day. I was attacked by some of the feral trooper ghoul things, and I was running down one of the alleys, I noticed a Briefcase [Locked-Very Easy], so I wandered over to unlock. As I looked at it again, one of the feral ghoul troopers stood up straight, initiated dialogue with me and said "It's locked for a reason!", left dialogue stared at me for a bit, then went feral again.


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2012)

^^LOL, crazy $hit.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah that is crazy. Anyway when I was going in quarry, I killed most of the deathclaws using stealth ctitical and Gauss rifle. There was one alpha male and the mother alpha.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2012)

Faun said:


> > I had a WTF moment, when I was wandering in Searchlight the other day. I was attacked by some of the feral trooper ghoul things, and I was running down one of the alleys, I noticed a Briefcase [Locked-Very Easy], so I wandered over to unlock. As I looked at it again, one of the feral ghoul troopers stood up straight, initiated dialogue with me and said "It's locked for a reason!", left dialogue stared at me for a bit, then went feral again.




I too had similar situation in Witcher 1

I was in swamp roaming here and there.I saw a man and rushed towards him to initiate conversation when suddenly Drowners (consider them Feral ghouls living in water) were coming from behind.
I ignored them and ran towards the man and started talking.
The next thing I know ,  there was a cutscene where me and that guy were talking while all the Drowners were keenly listening to us from behind in the cutscene.
Here's the image (couldnt took a better pic as I was busy LOLing at that time  )

*i.imgur.com/DrFgV.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2012)

^^lol...that happens but a ghoul talking to you that "It's locked for a reason!"" is incredibly funny. Off to NV now.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah it happens sometime that if you initiate a conversation then the enemies would stand down untill you finish.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well deathclaws would be real pain to kill in melee.


it can kill Dogmeat in 3~4 strikes


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2012)

So I saw the Mirelurk kings for the first time and got infamy of Khans.

And the full sized geckos can take a good chunk of you health in one shot.

Still, way too weak to defeat giant rad scorpions.

Started power in Helios and distributed everywhere.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

Faun said:


> So I saw the Mirelurk kings for the first time



I think u played vegas before F3...coz Mirelurk Kings are also there in F3


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I think u played vegas before F3...coz Mirelurk Kings are also there in F3



Yes, I was at a ravine where I saw them at the opening of a cave. I am not going there anytime soon though.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

Faun said:


> So I saw the Mirelurk kings for the first time and got infamy of Khans.
> 
> And the full sized geckos can take a good chunk of you health in one shot.
> 
> ...


And hence you didn't get the most powerful legendary gun in game, that can kill 3 deathclaws in one strike(can be fired once every day).

Guess, options ............


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2012)

tkin said:


> And hence you didn't get the most powerful legendary gun in game, that can kill 3 deathclaws in one strike(can be fired once every day).
> 
> Guess, options ............


arhemedes principle

but delivering power to all equally was more satisfying
and one can kill a deathclaw with anti-material rifle + 80+sneak skill


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

Piyush said:


> arhemedes principle
> 
> but delivering power to all equally was more satisfying
> and one can kill a deathclaw with anti-material rifle + 80+sneak skill


Well there is this place with 3 deathclaws standing near a cave with no clear shot from distance, the gun came pretty handy then.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2012)

Sell for deathclaws Gauss Rifle is also quite good. More than half life in single shot.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone encountered that 'blind deathclaw' ?



Spoiler



Blind my foot.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Sell for deathclaws Gauss Rifle is also quite good. More than half life in single shot.


Or the Antimaterial Rifle.



axes2t2 said:


> Anyone encountered that 'blind deathclaw' ?
> 
> Blind my foot.


Yup, it sees damn good, hurts a little less, I was curious, so I killed all deathclaws and tried to close on that, I was wearing a medium armor, result wasn't pretty.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 13, 2012)

Also,Boone used to kill all deathclaws for me.

He is so handsome.



tkin said:


> Yup, it sees damn good, hurts a little less, I was curious, so I killed all deathclaws and tried to close on that, I was wearing a medium armor, result wasn't pretty.



Yeah lol.I had to run away.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Also,Boone used to kill all deathclaws for me.
> 
> He is so handsome.
> 
> ...


Yeah, boone used to be extremely over powered, he killed most people before I engaged in combat, so I leave him waiting when I am about to go on a big fight, like in the quarry, one of the latest patches turned down his power.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

I use Boone and EDE all the time. They are awesome combination for a long range fight.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I use Boone and EDE all the time. They are awesome combination for a long range fight.


Did you notice how EDE trips mines? Weird, for a flying robot.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2012)

Which weapons works best against Giant Rad Scorpions ? Or what strategy do you guys follow ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Faun said:


> Which weapons works best against Giant Rad Scorpions ? Or what strategy do you guys follow ?


Since they have strong shell, I just aim at the tail from far using sniper rifle/antimaterial rifle(overkill, specially if sneaking), if it hits(VATS) then ok, if not I just let them get up close and blast them face on with a shotgun, also I do carry a missile launcher just so things get a bit hairy with rad scorpions.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2012)

^Is Flake there in Vegas?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Did you notice how EDE trips mines? Weird, for a flying robot.



I use a mod to rectify this weird behaviour.



Faun said:


> Which weapons works best against Giant Rad Scorpions ? Or what strategy do you guys follow ?



Long range killing with Boone perk. Works best for me.



Zangetsu said:


> ^Is Flake there in Vegas?



The name is Flawke and he ain't in New Vegas.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> The name is Flawke and he ain't in New Vegas.



Who is Flawke ?

There is one supar mutant companion Lily in jacobs town. Blue colored. Powerful enough to be a companion ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2012)

Faun said:


> Who is Flawke ?
> 
> There is one supar mutant companion Lily in jacobs town. Blue colored. Powerful enough to be a companion ?



Yeah Super Mutants...Brute,Master...they are resistive to radiations


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

IIRC Flawke was in Fallout 3.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Also,Boone used to kill all deathclaws for me.
> 
> He is so handsome.





Spoiler



you is g@y







tkin said:


> Did you notice how EDE trips mines? Weird, for a flying robot.


same here
thats why I used Rex
He used to mark all the caches/boxes filled with ammos and food


Faun said:


> Which weapons works best against Giant Rad Scorpions ? Or what strategy do you guys follow ?


us a HIGH DAM weapon
OR
take a melee weapon and circle them constantly smacking them. 
Dont do this for giant radscorpions though.
OR
I also recommend getting Entomologist so you do increased damage to them. Bug Stomper and Lord Death also help stack the odds in your favor. 
OR
Pack a lot of either dynamite or frag grenades then circle or run back then use vats and throw them
^^source- gamefaqs


gameranand said:


> The name is *Flawke* and he ain't in New Vegas.


Fawkes


Faun said:


> Who is *Flawke* ?
> 
> There is one supar mutant companion Lily in jacobs town. Blue colored. Powerful enough to be a companion ?


Fawkes
She (Lily) is a powerhouse and gives you the perk bonus of extended stealth boy usage time


gameranand said:


> IIRC *Flawke* was in Fallout 3.


Fawkes 
yea


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Its fawkes as said above, and he is the strongest character in Fallout 3, you need to fire dozens of nukes to kill him(but he will kill you before with the Gatling Laser cr@p)


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Its fawkes as said above, and he is the strongest character in Fallout 3, you need to fire dozens of nukes to kill him(but he will kill you before with the Gatling Laser cr@p)



thats what I like most...& why killing when u can make her(yes Fawkes is a female) companion if u have good Karma


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> thats what I like most...& why killing when u can make her(yes Fawkes is a female) companion if u have good Karma


Well, I actually tried to see how much Fawkes can take.

And its a 'He'
Fawkes - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more

The devs confirmed it in forums.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2012)

yup
Fawkes is HE and Lily is SHE


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

So much confusion with their sex. LOL


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it ok to be vilified by Khans ? I killed their comrades and leader.


----------



## tkin (Aug 16, 2012)

Faun said:


> Is it ok to be vilified by Khans ? I killed their comrades and leader.


No no no, its a choice, but you just lost a bunch of missions, lots of xp, chem formulas etc, khans carry their own line of quests.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2012)

Faun said:


> Is it ok to be vilified by Khans ? I killed their comrades and leader.



its a sad day

anyways we can be friendly with Khans and NCR at the same time
just use some politics


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2012)

Khans are quite good faction and may even assist NCR in main battle. I didn't killed a Raider just so that I could complete their quest. Although after that I send that Raider to hell anyway.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2012)

Actually I killed Legionaries, not the Khans. In Nelson bay. Ranger Milo wanted me to kill the hostages but I freed them and killed legionaries. 

Is it good or bad ?

I am vilified by the powder gangers.


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2012)

If you are vilified by powder gangers you won't get a few important quests later, you should have delayed the mission(to kill power gangers) at start.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2012)

Faun said:


> Actually I killed Legionaries, not the Khans. In Nelson bay. Ranger Milo wanted me to kill the hostages but I freed them and killed legionaries.
> 
> Is it good or bad ?
> 
> I am vilified by the powder gangers.



well its ok
in fact I'll encourage you to kill both the faction members , whenever you see them


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2012)

Here's my new outfit and weapon 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7119/7802867474_33c4493d17_c.jpg


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2012)

^^Bumper sword, nice, you play as melee?


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2012)

^^Yes, for the most part. Got ED E as companion now.


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ never seen a sword like that before on any fallout game .. did you make it by yourself or it's available at some place ??


----------



## gameranand (Aug 18, 2012)

Killing Powder gang members and legion members is completely OK if you are playing with good karma.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ never seen a sword like that before on any fallout game .. did you make it by yourself or it's available at some place ??



man!!!
I'm shocked
Its a common sword with super mutants (not that much common, but....)


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ never seen a sword like that before on any fallout game .. did you make it by yourself or it's available at some place ??



This dude had that:
Davison - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more

And the sword is awesome melee weapon. Got Veronica too as a companion. 

Reached the outskirts of New Vegas. How to get in ?

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8434/7806823310_505f94a51a_c.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 18, 2012)

Talk to one of the securitons or do some mission searching here and there or be a killer.



Piyush said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> you is g@y



Whats wrong if a man calls another man handsome ?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 18, 2012)

Nothing wrong.
As for going in vegas do some side quests for the king.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2012)

ok...now I am feeling that the world is a bit dry to my taste. It seems too scattered and lifeless.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> ok...now I am feeling that the world is a bit dry to my taste. It seems too scattered and lifeless.



That's because there are no random encounters like there were in Fallout 3.

A lot of people complained about this.Probably can be 'fixed' by some mod.


----------



## tkin (Aug 18, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/mvd9k.png

*i.imgur.com/iXkPG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Cw8Vs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/62jEp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/86OWO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/63bxB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/eD2qM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jkBxU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VW8lG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/43d5D.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2012)

So you armed arcemedeis eh.. Looks really awesome. Unfortunately I didn't armed it.


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2012)

^^ great screenies and what's taht radar scanner type thingy ?? and those screeneies from some DLC ??



Piyush said:


> man!!!
> I'm shocked
> Its a common sword with super mutants (not that much common, but....)



the number on the license plate .. is this common too ( the same number on every bumper sword ) ?? the number plate on the sword has catched my attention 

among all the melee weapons in FNV I liked Ballistic fist and Pushy most ( don't get naughty on this ) 



Faun said:


> This dude had that:
> Davison - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more
> 
> And the sword is awesome melee weapon. Got Veronica too as a companion.
> ...



Thanks for the info and if you have 2000 caps it could be your most easiest pass to get into the city.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 19, 2012)

No,the easiest pass you get is by



Spoiler



shoving that big sword in one of the securiton's backside


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2012)

That radar thingy is the detonator to bring the hell on earth where ever you want but the usage of this power is limited to once a day AFAIK.


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> So you armed arcemedeis eh.. Looks really awesome. Unfortunately I didn't armed it.


Yeah, strongest weapon in game FTW.



topgear said:


> ^^ great screenies and what's taht radar scanner type thingy ?? and those screeneies from some DLC ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old World Blues DLC, the most feature rich DLC yet(still to play Lonesome road).



gameranand said:


> That radar thingy is the detonator to bring the hell on earth where ever you want but the usage of this power is limited to once a day AFAIK.


I just keep it for the coolz.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Whats wrong if a man calls another man handsome ?


I was jokiiing 



topgear said:


> ^
> the number on the license plate .. is this common too ( the same number on every bumper sword ) ?? the number plate on the sword has caught my attention


Now that you mentioned it, yea number plate wasnt there on my bumper sword


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ yep, just a glance at the number plate made me think it as very special weapon.



gameranand said:


> That radar thingy is the detonator to bring the hell on earth where ever you want but the usage of this power is limited to once a day AFAIK.





tkin said:


> Yeah, strongest weapon in game FTW.



so that's is a target designator fr the Arcemedeis 



> Old World Blues DLC, the most feature rich DLC yet(still to play Lonesome road).
> I just keep it for the coolz.



I've not played any DLCs except Honest Heart - looks like time to play OWB and LR.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah OWB is very good I also liked it. Dead money wasn't that good.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ thanks for the voe of confidence  I need to find my FNV save files now to play this.

BTW, when I last time tried a FNV save file ( full game completed ) the HH DLC did not work .. but if I use save file ( not completeing the final quest ) the DLC will work OK - did any of you see this issue ??


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2012)

Actually I haven't completed the game yet, but this could be a proper issue as it was present in F3 also, although BoS DLC rectified it.


----------



## tkin (Aug 27, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/Z5X1E.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bUzlX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SjM1P.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hLpse.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4maAW.jpg

Heating the oven:
*i.imgur.com/015bC.jpg

Boom:
*i.imgur.com/ZUNXc.jpg

Bon voyage:
*i.imgur.com/T78CR.jpg

Over 9000:
*i.imgur.com/v6uoC.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice screenies


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone used the 4gb patch for New Vegas ?

I want to know if it will affect getting the achievements since it modifies the .exe file.


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

What patch, show me a link.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

@ tkin
Are you trying to force me to play this awesome game again ??


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ tkin
> Are you trying to force me to play this awesome game again ??


I logged over 600hrs on this, and still not finished, so go try, I wonder what patch he is talking about.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

Alright then installing it now.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 12, 2012)

tkin said:


> What patch, show me a link.



4GB Fallout New Vegas at Fallout New Vegas Nexus - New Vegas mods and community


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

^^ It has a few issues, I once used it, it causes a slowdown in FPS after sometime, happened to me then I reinstalled game, you can try it, make a backup of entire game directory.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmm....but what about those achievements ?


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Hmm....but what about those achievements ?


Backup of save game.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Used something known as the 'Stutter remover' and game seems to run smooth now.

Last night it was giving very bad fps spikes.

Also made lot's of tweaks in the ini files.


----------



## tkin (Dec 13, 2012)

What GPU you have, I never experienced FPS spikes with FNV, but then again I never played mods.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 15, 2012)

Went on with the main quest for a while,got a companion which beeps  and finally got a place to store all the equipment.Right now in Novac.

This game is so tough on very hard/hardcore.


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Went on with the main quest for a while,got a companion which beeps  and finally got a place to store all the equipment.Right now in Novac.
> 
> This game is so tough on very hard/hardcore.


Do you have the water canteen? To play true hardcore get rid of it.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

I prefer to play it on Hard Difficulty, never played or tried the highest difficulty level.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> Do you have the water canteen? To play true hardcore get rid of it.



Yup.

Stored in the room.



gameranand said:


> I prefer to play it on Hard Difficulty, never played or tried the highest difficulty level.



It's only difficult at the start after that it's all about picking your battles carefully.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

In in most cases I just eliminate the whole area with sneak kills before even entering the perimeter of that location.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

gonna start playing with a few Top Rated mods installed.. 

lets see..


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> gonna start playing with a few Top Rated mods installed..
> 
> lets see..


If you're playing for the first time better play vanilla with maybe some texture and graphic mods. Don't use mods that alternate gameplay.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> gonna start playing with a few Top Rated mods installed..
> 
> lets see..



Well only use the ones which don't alter the gameplay, just use graphics mod and all.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep.. those only.. 

what are your takes on the game itself??? main mission/side mission etc..


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Yep.. those only..
> 
> what are your takes on the game itself??? main mission/side mission etc..



Fallout 3:  Solid story line
Fallout NV: Interesting side missions


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

you mean, main mission story in FNV aint that good??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2013)

comparatively


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> gonna start playing with a few Top Rated mods installed..
> 
> lets see..



The environment and the tweaks given to this game makes it feel different than the third. Though the story takes place in the Wasteland, not like from Vault to Wasteland, so you'll not be as lost as you were in F3. The story's good. 

But I'd suggest this mod: Project Nevada at Fallout New Vegas Nexus - New Vegas mods and community. It only makes the game much, much better than the vanilla. It only does good to the game. 

Happy scavenging in the Mojave!

Cannot wait for Fallout 4 though.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Yep.. those only..
> 
> what are your takes on the game itself??? main mission/side mission etc..



Overall game is very good and you'll enjoy if you like RPG games. Side missions are particularly nice.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> The environment and the tweaks given to this game makes it feel different than the third. Though the story takes place in the Wasteland, not like from Vault to Wasteland, so you'll not be as lost as you were in F3. The story's good.
> 
> But I'd suggest this mod: Project Nevada at Fallout New Vegas Nexus - New Vegas mods and community. It only makes the game much, much better than the vanilla. It only does good to the game.
> 
> ...



what exactly does Project Nevada add to the game??



gameranand said:


> Overall game is very good and you'll enjoy if you like RPG games. Side missions are particularly nice.



the only RPG i played was DAO. i didnt touch any other fearing it wouldnt live up to the reputation DAO had on me.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> what exactly does Project Nevada add to the game??
> 
> 
> 
> the only RPG i played was DAO. i didnt touch any other fearing it wouldnt live up to the reputation DAO had on me.



1. Read the damn description of that Mod and you'll know.
2. Well DAO is different and games from Bethsda are different, both are awesome in their own way and can't be compared IMHO.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 8, 2013)

If you are playing for the first time play as it is.

Only apply the community patches/fixes etc.


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Yep.. those only..
> 
> what are your takes on the game itself??? main mission/side mission etc..


Epic $hit, this what I missed in Fallout 3, factions hell yeah 

And play the DLCs, some of them are pure ownage.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 1. Read the damn description of that Mod and you'll know.


Amen to that.



anirbandd said:


> the only RPG i played was DAO. i didnt touch any other fearing it wouldnt live up to the reputation DAO had on me.



You're one of those change-terrified persons, you love CoD [and DAO] because it doesn't change! *www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-laughing024.gif 

Play it and decide.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> If you are playing for the first time play as it is.
> 
> Only apply the community patches/fixes etc.



doing that.. what are community patch/fix?? i am logged into nexusmods, how do i know if its a community patch/fix??



tkin said:


> Epic $hit, this what I missed in Fallout 3, factions hell yeah
> 
> And play the DLCs, some of them are pure ownage.



i have the DLCs


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh boy, how do you know if a person is male or female. By description, so read the description.
If you want an easy way out then just search for Unofficial patches and get them.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 8, 2013)

Explaining MODS to newbs is tough.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> blah blah blah.


Bro let me tell you one thing
You are going to play this game twice no matter what

So first play the game with official patches only (you can add some textures mod if you like)
And in 2nd playthrough, whore out the game with mods


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Bro let me tell you one thing
> You are going to play this game twice no matter what
> 
> So first play the game with official patches only (you can add some textures mod if you like)
> And in 2nd playthrough, whore out the game with mods



Depends whether he like Bethsda games or not. I mean the only RPG he has played is DAO which is completely different from Bethsda games. In Bioware games you have limitations about what to do and what not to. In Bethsda games you have complete freedom, you have a town, now its upto you you want it to make a graveyard or help people to rebuild it. For some that much large map and freedom from the start might be overwhelming, you know what I mean.
The mod that GEEK suggested is really good and don't trip off the balance of the game with some graphical improvement also. Its better if he tries that along with the official and non official patches and see if he can handle the game or not.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

played couple of hours on a few mods.. and so far i loved it!  the FPS/TPS feature is goddang awesome. and weapon+attachment=pawnage! only i'm a little cashstrapped and ammo-strapped.  the machete is a life saver.

oh, and the gfx is a bit bland. gonna install the 2GB texture pack soon.. but i need to do a clean install first. $hit got messed up due to some effed up mod installation 

but $hit is GOOOOOOOD.. i can see many hours being Invested in this    

thanks to you guys for guiding me 
and congrats to me for deciding to play this. 

btw, i installed Nevada mod.. saw no difference. and no option to customise HUD after installing oHUD. my installation is gone to crap.


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

I invested over 1,000 hours on Fallout 3 and New Vegas combined, its a great game


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

tkin said:


> I invested over 1,000 hours on Fallout 3 and New Vegas combined, its a great game



Crazy Fallout lover. Now invest some time on Skyrim, see the link I posted in Skyrim, how good it can look.


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Crazy Fallout lover. Now invest some time on Skyrim, see the link I posted in Skyrim, how good it can look.


Don't like its combat system, but will check it out.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> I invested over 1,000 hours on Fallout 3 and New Vegas combined, its a great game





what did you do??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> I invested over 1,000 hours on Fallout 3 and New Vegas combined, its a great game



That takes some dedication. Playing only a game when there are other awesome games takes bollocks. 

I tried doing that, but got bored.  Didn't even finish Skyrim. 

Youdaman, tkin, youdaman.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> what did you do??



Well I have played DAO for 700+ hours for sure. But I have yet to hit the 1000 mark.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> what did you do??



RPG's are made to be played like that.

Take your time.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> what did you do??


Its called falling in love and yes, that's why Fallout 3 and new vegas are my two most favorite games.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> That takes some dedication. Playing only a game when there are other awesome games takes bollocks.
> 
> I tried doing that, but got bored.  Didn't even finish Skyrim.
> 
> Youdaman, tkin, youdaman.


I played all of them didn't skip one, its like this, every day 2-3 hours of fallout plus on weekends and holidays 8-10 hrs extra, weekends were fallout only.

Fallout never gets bored, even last day in New Vegas I got into a devastating fight with a Deathclaw group which I didn't knew even exists there(respawns there), by a lake. Nuked their @$$es and nearly died from the blast myself, returned home with over 900 rads and 3% health left and nearly all limbs broken, these events make Fallout worth spending 1000 hrs total(600 for F3 and 400+ for NV I think).


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its called falling in love and yes, that's why Fallout 3 and new vegas are my two most favorite games.
> 
> 
> I played all of them didn't skip one, its like this, every day 2-3 hours of fallout plus on weekends and holidays 8-10 hrs extra, weekends were fallout only.
> ...



real dedication man, hats off to you. you play even now?? 

anyway, i did a clean install, and now am kickin $hit... unlock a lot of quests/towns,camp, finished 3-4 quests and charted around 7Hrs. 

the Project Nevada is great mod man.. i am gonna go with it.. will install gfx mods later if i feel like.. 
this game, now, i am gonna take my time, and complete each and everything.. and beat tkin's hours


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> real dedication man, hats off to you. you play even now??
> 
> anyway, i did a clean install, and now am kickin $hit... unlock a lot of quests/towns,camp, finished 3-4 quests and charted around 7Hrs.
> 
> ...


I still play it, about 8-10 hrs per week as I am a bit busy atm 

This never gets old.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

you a real kickass gamer bro.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you a real kickass gamer bro.


I have a knack for RPGs


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

knack aint the word i was looking for.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> this game, now, i am gonna take my time, and complete each and everything.. and beat tkin's hours



You can't. Trust me, if you have to beat that record them you must completely fall in love with the game and want to explore each and every possibility presented by the game.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> knack aint the word i was looking for.


Naughty boy 



gameranand said:


> You can't. Trust me, if you have to beat that record them you must completely fall in love with the game and want to explore each and every possibility presented by the game.


Well, I am still playing FNV, so doubt any one here can catch me


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> Well, I am still playing FNV, so doubt any one here can catch me



Yeah too bad Bioware messed up the DA series or I would have been much nearer to your mark.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You can't. Trust me, if you have to beat that record them you must completely fall in love with the game and want to explore each and every possibility presented by the game.





tkin said:


> Naughty boy  *<<-------*
> 
> 
> Well, I am still playing FNV, so doubt any one here can catch me



i know.. that was just a statement.. like the ones politicians say before elections   still, i am gonna try.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone here played Fallout 1,2 and Tactics ?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

Yup I have played those game. Really like Tactics.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You can't. Trust me, if you have to beat that record them you must completely fall in love with the game and want to explore each and every possibility presented by the game.



I fail at loving. Err... NVM. 

I loved FC3 for story, now I don't care if it's an open-world or not, it's done for me. That's bad. Any rehab program for this type of gaming?


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I fail at loving. Err... NVM.
> 
> I loved FC3 for story, now I don't care if it's an open-world or not, it's done for me. That's bad. Any rehab program for this type of gaming?


Alcohol and tobacco, try it.

*j/k, don't, they'll kill ya.*


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I fail at loving. Err... NVM.
> 
> I loved FC3 for story, now I don't care if it's an open-world or not, it's done for me. That's bad. Any rehab program for this type of gaming?



Don't complete the story until you are sure that game has nothing more to offer.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 10, 2013)

I only hope this type of bore-of-same-thing doesn't extend to females. Or else I'm phuced. 

Gotta play more Fallout 3 if I want to live a 'happy' life. Lololol.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Don't complete the story until you are sure that game has nothing more to offer.



see, i do that. i beat around the bush until theres no more birds in the bush, and then i go on to the next main mission. then i again beat around the bush..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> see, i do that. i beat around the bush until theres no more birds in the bush, and then i go on to the next main mission. then i again beat around the bush..



I usually complete 4-5 missions so that game opens up a little and remove the limitations and then never look back at the story at all.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 13, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/lKK0zls.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Wallpaper*cdnstatic.bethsoft.com/fallout.bethsoft.com/images/downloads/wallpapers/FNV_Wallpaper_12_1920x1200.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2013)

^^ I absolutely love the oldschool approach of Fallout games, had enough of futuristic or fantasy RPGs.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

Fallout has a different taste. It captures the future reality so nicely that nothing feels out of place.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 15, 2013)

This is a fuqin epic game.. i am in Loooove!! guess what i did on V-Day??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> This is a fuqin epic game.. i am in Loooove!! guess what i did on V-Day??



Played the game whole day.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2013)

pretty close.. 8-9hrs.. 

had to go for marketing for Saraswati Puja..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> pretty close.. 8-9hrs..
> 
> had to go for marketing for Saraswati Puja..



Played for more than 14 hrs.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2013)

damn..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> damn..



Its nothing. It was a busy day. Sometimes it crosses 16 hrs also but not very often. Only when I am addicted to some RPG games.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 16, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/Lq0EJ.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2013)

^^ you playing now??



gameranand said:


> Its nothing. It was a busy day. Sometimes it crosses 16 hrs also but not very often. Only when I am addicted to some RPG games.



awesome.. what do you do? play all day? :O

*newvegas.nexusmods.com/mods/49181/?tab=3&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodimages%2F%3Fuser%3D0%26id%3D49181

i have installed this mod.. but there are no sound when shooting.. i have asked in the nexus forum, but no replay so far.. any solutions? kinda dumb with no rifle sound.


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^^ you playing now??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remove the mod, I told you, no mods during first playthrough, they just ruin the experience, the kar is nor supposed to be in the game, stop using it.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^^ you playing now??
> 
> 
> 
> awesome.. what do you do? play all day? :O



Depends on the day. I play a lot at most of the weekends and holidays but in college days don't get much time to play at all.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2013)

tkin said:


> Remove the mod, I told you, no mods during first playthrough, they just ruin the experience, the kar is nor supposed to be in the game, stop using it.



ok ok  sorry 



gameranand said:


> Depends on the day. I play a lot at most of the weekends and holidays but in college days don't get much time to play at all.



now when my college starts again, i'll be in hostel and no games until weekends. 



tkin said:


> Remove the mod, I told you, no mods during first playthrough, they just ruin the experience, the kar is nor supposed to be in the game, stop using it.



removed. pardon me o Fallout God.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Right now I decided to do Fallout 3.

Playing as meelee/explosives on very hard.

Or should I continue with New Vegas,just reached Primm.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

If you have completed 3 already then Play Vegas.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Haven't finished anything yet.

Fallout 3,I am doing Moira's guide quests.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

Then Play it. Ending is also good in the game.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

The reason I had invested so much time on F3 is karma, I took two paths, on with max karma, one with least, both are totally unique, worth trying out.



Spoiler



You get to blow up the entire town of megaton


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You get to blow up the entire town of megaton





Spoiler



which is bad


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> which is bad


Yeah, but as I had said, you should explore all the choices, even the radio broadcast(three dawg) is different for different karma levels(good, neutral and bad).


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

Never played the game with bad Karma.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2013)

same here
Its just that I cant do it, even if there exists different endings .


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

Exactly. I played DAO multiple times but never did the bad things of the game, like defiling the sacred ashes and others. Even if it feels like I know exactly whats going to next then also I do the same thing anyway.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Renegade for life \m/


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Renegade for life \m/


Yup


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Renegade for life \m/





tkin said:


> Yup



Bad Boys.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2013)

karma?? i steal the crap outta everything that lays in my path.. but i take the good moral decisions.. karma's a b*tch, as they say


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> karma?? i steal the crap outta everything that lays in my path.. but i take the good moral decisions.. karma's a b*tch, as they say


I went good karma once, tried bad karma the second playthrough, in the third playthrough try to keep neutral karma(extremely difficult).


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2013)

good karma, as in no stealing??


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> good karma, as in no stealing??


Yeah, and also helping others, refusing gifts when someone offers, and so on, help everyone in every way you can, if needed give cash, ammo, do side missions that will gain you nothing, its rewarding but you'll lose out on 30% of dialogues and new missions if you go that way, that's why try the bad karma later.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> good karma, as in no stealing??



Yeah. Its kinda hard to get.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2013)

Also, no crouching under civilians to see their undies, it leads to bad karma.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

^^ Seriously ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Seriously ??


No


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> No



Well I never tried that in game so........ 



tkin said:


> No



Well I never tried that in game so........


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2013)

There was a steam achievement for checking all the undies in Mojave. Viper gang girls were made in exception coz they wore iron armors.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

am in freeside now, doing missions from the king. the map markers are seriously fuqed up.. one of them points to the gate to freeside, indication mission is on the other side, but when i pass through, it still is pointing to the gate, as if the mission is on the side i came from.... what am i doing wrong??



Piyush said:


> Also, no crouching under civilians to see their undies, it leads to bad karma.





Piyush said:


> There was a steam achievement for checking all the undies in Mojave. Viper gang girls were made in exception coz they wore iron armors.



 EPIC!!!



gameranand said:


> Yeah. Its kinda hard to get.



tell that to me


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

Piyush said:


> There was a steam achievement for checking all the undies in Mojave. Viper gang girls were made in exception coz they wore iron armors.



Pure Craziness.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> am in freeside now, doing missions from the king. the map markers are seriously fuqed up.. one of them points to the gate to freeside, indication mission is on the other side, but when i pass through, it still is pointing to the gate, as if the mission is on the side i came from.... what am i doing wrong??



Can you tell us which mission it is exactly?


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 18, 2013)

He must be trying to find Fisto.Getting to him is a bit tricky.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

GI Blues..


----------



## Piyush (Feb 18, 2013)

Umm dont remember the exact mission description, but if you are trying to find Fisto, there is a road going to a abandoned building behind that mount of garbage.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> GI Blues..


I had some issues there as well, its actually towards the back, around garbage dumps, follow the broken overbridge(I think..), or just look at a walkthrough in youtube.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

^^yeah.. am looking at a walkthrough on ign..  i suppose not everything is perfect


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^^yeah.. am looking at a walkthrough on *ign*..  i suppose not everything is perfect


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^^yeah.. am looking at a walkthrough on ign..  i suppose not everything is perfect



Don't use guides or Walkthrough. Play it the way you want to.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


>





gameranand said:


> Don't use guides or Walkthrough. Play it the way you want to.



only for the GI blues mission 
dafuq can i do?? the map marker is all haywire.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

Well marker is just for reference, its not your friend anyway.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

anyway, thats just for one mission.. i didnt see a path to the right of the dumpster.  i was like


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah it happens. It just gives you reference in direction. You have to find the actual path yourself.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah..

damn... this game is SOH well designed!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

Apart from the story this game seemed kinda perfect to me.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 20, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/ZzwXnZu.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ 
This man's dialogues was freaking amazing
laughed hard at the conversation


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

He was such an idiot and they gave him their best project.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 20, 2013)

Fantastic is the most hilarious character i have met till now.. 

his comments are a rare combo of   and


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah that he is. Other characters in the game are also quite good, all are different and have a identity of their own which I like very much.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 21, 2013)

yep.. each character has its own personality.. no similarity between any characters..

even companions are badass too!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yep.. each character has its own personality.. no similarity between any characters..
> 
> even companions are badass too!!



Which companions are your favorite ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Which companions are your favorite ??


*Me, myself and I * companions either slow me down, or they are too overpowered(like boon), hence I take them, complete their storylines and ditch them outright.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> *Me, myself and I * companions either slow me down, or they are too overpowered(like boon), hence I take them, complete their storylines and ditch them outright.



Boon and that Robot EDE works for me. I mean shooting becomes effortless with them.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 21, 2013)

Yea Boone was one hell of a sniper
I also was  a sniper myself, so the fights were damn easy
Sniper+ Spotter = Easy win


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 21, 2013)

if only companions in fallout were like the ones in Bioware games ...
I asked fawkes to repair the generator in the end of fallout 3 and when the game ended,  i expected him to make a memorable dialogue but WTF, he just stood there, saying the generic "wait" dialogue..
I was pissed :/


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> if only companions in fallout were like the ones in Bioware games ...
> I asked fawkes to repair the generator in the end of fallout 3 and when the game ended,  i expected him to make a memorable dialogue but WTF, he just stood there, saying the generic "wait" dialogue..
> I was pissed :/


Its time you took a look into the fallout console, the best ways to fix this is to:

A. Reload savegame.
B. Restart quest.
C. The best option, kill the npc, freeze the ai, unfreeze the ai, resurrect the npc.

I had to use C many times to initiate certain dialogues, like the one unmarked quest where you have to marry a couple in the ship.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Which companions are your favorite ??



i have met Boone, Cass, Rex and EDE. 

Boone is too good with a sniper, but bad in small-medium range combat.
Cass is very balanced, equally good with shotguns and Rifles. and good in long/short/medium combat. 
Rex is excellent with his melee with enhanced speed[brain replacement].
EDE is kinda.. dunno.. i just dont like it.. but he is good in locomotion due to fly/hovering ability. 

i am goin in with Cass now and its good.



tkin said:


> *Me, myself and I * companions either slow me down, or they are too overpowered(like boon), hence I take them, complete their storylines and ditch them outright.







gameranand said:


> Boon and that Robot EDE works for me. I mean shooting becomes effortless with them.



*boone gives the spotter perk, right?? how does it help? can it be used in any other way?*



tkin said:


> Its time you took a look into the fallout console, the best ways to fix this is to:
> 
> A. Reload savegame.
> B. Restart quest.
> ...



that for me too? or is it for the ones who have completed the game??


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i have met Boone, Cass, Rex and EDE.
> 
> Boone is too good with a sniper, but bad in small-medium range combat.
> Cass is very balanced, equally good with shotguns and Rifles. and good in long/short/medium combat.
> ...


I never needed it in FNV, just a reload will fix any script issues, that was needed in F3.

PS: I won't give spoilers but there are few places in the last stage of the game where there are scripting issues, so make sure to save frequently as you reach the end.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 21, 2013)

The best companion in New Vegas perk wise is Raul.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes Boon Spotter perk and EDE precision perk works wonders for me. I shot kill most of the time.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> The best companion in New Vegas perk wise is Raul.


I used him only to repair stuff that were hard to get repaired elsewhere, he was costly but he could repair stuff to 100%


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> I used him only to repair stuff that were hard to get repaired elsewhere, he was costly but he could repair stuff to 100%



I prefer to repair stuff on my own. I always try to keep my repair skill as high as possible.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I prefer to repair stuff on my own. I always try to keep my repair skill as high as possible.


I did that too, I use raul for rare stuff, for which its harder to get spare parts, like sniper rifles, they cost like hell.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 22, 2013)

Something something jury rig something something maybe easy repair's.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Something something jury rig something something maybe easy repair's.


I don't use that skill, I had some issues with that, once during the heat of the battle I think I used a valuable gun(sniper?) to repair a bolt action rifle(miss clicked)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah Jury Rig was very helpful. BTW I never repair stuff in heat of battle.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 22, 2013)

^ i do.. its very helpful.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 22, 2013)

Jury rigging is most easy way to become rich in Mohave, richer than Mr. House himself


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Jury rigging is most easy way to become rich in Mohave, richer than Mr. House himself


Kill bandits, loot body, sell, rinse and repeat, there are a few spawn points I visit regularly to make cash


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Kill bandits, loot body, sell, rinse and repeat, there are a few spawn points I visit regularly to make cash



Man I have Gold plates from the Dead or something DLC but no shopkeeper has that kinda cash so that I can sell it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Man I have Gold plates from the Dead or something DLC but no shopkeeper has that kinda cash so that I can sell it.


I used a few to buy some guns, a new antimaterial rifle, the old one was sagging and repairing it costed a liver and a kidney, and used a few to pay raul after repairing some pristine stuff.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> I used a few to buy some guns, a new antimaterial rifle, the old one was sagging and repairing it costed a liver and a kidney, and used a few to pay raul after repairing some pristine stuff.



Damn I have all of them lined up in my storage with nothing to do. I already have cash like 30K or something and I explored many shopkeepers but didn't found any rich shopkeeper that can pay me for that. To invest them I think I have to buy something precious from them and sell it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Damn I have all of them lined up in my storage with nothing to do. I already have cash like 30K or something and I explored many shopkeepers but didn't found any rich shopkeeper that can pay me for that. To invest them I think I have to buy something precious from them and sell it.


Repair or buy some stuff, you get negative balance, now buy enough stuff and exchange it with a gold bar


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Repair or buy some stuff, you get negative balance, now buy enough stuff and exchange it with a gold bar



Yeah I guess this is the only way to offload them from the storage.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 26, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/mletLU5.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 27, 2013)

lol

*i.imgur.com/fulXC3B.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2013)

Keh ke li


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 28, 2013)

For anyone rocking a dual monitor setup.

*i.imgur.com/sd0mD6v.jpg

*ns223506.ovh.net/rozne/23586fd4dc86654686eba9b6a0b42a3f/wallpaper-858609.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2013)

@axes2t2: which limbo version screen is that?I've never saw that monster while playing?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> *i.imgur.com/mletLU5.jpg



that looks so much like the original Diablo


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> @axes2t2: which limbo version screen is that?I've never saw that monster while playing?



Someone put a limbo'rized version of deathclaw in the screenshot.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> that looks so much like the original Diablo


That is a deathclaw, the mother of all mutated beasts.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> That is a deathclaw, the mother of all mutated beasts.



Screw him. 3 stealth shots and he is dead.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> That is a deathclaw, the mother of all mutated beasts.



say what.. i got the mission near the abandoned quarry, and went to kill them with all my glory[with boone and ede]. got ass whupped in no time 



gameranand said:


> Screw him. 3 stealth shots and he is dead.



with what??


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> say what.. i got the mission near the abandoned quarry, and went to kill them with all my glory[with boone and ede]. got ass whupped in no time
> 
> 
> 
> with what??


The only weapon that can do that to a deathclaw(at max difficulty) are stuff like Gauss Rifle, AMR, or a legendary shotgun(available in F3 only)


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> with what??



Lead Pipe, you didnt know it???


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Lead Pipe, you didnt know it???


Over my dead body


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2013)

Everyone familiar with fallout sereis knows that Lead pipe can take every mutated monster except those mutated ants. 


Anyways, AMR was good enough to take down Mother/Father/Alpha/Beta deathclaws iff you had good enough guns/sneaking skills.

BUT! I wiped out the nest of deathclaws in one of those caves where you find a unique weapon (dont remember) with a shotgun and my pet Rex.

But this is more funny


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2013)

and that Lead Pipe for real?? i'm gonna try it out!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> and that Lead Pipe for real?? i'm gonna try it out!



No man
I was just kidding


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

Haxors, Haxors everywhere


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> say what.. i got the mission near the abandoned quarry, and went to kill them with all my glory[with boone and ede]. got ass whupped in no time
> with what??



Yeah that happens. $hit happens all the time in this game. 

With Gauss Rifle of course. I preserve those ammo for these damn creatures.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2013)

yeah i read it up in wikia too. sounded too simple. 

nevertheless, you partially trolled me. congo on that


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't even go with a Lead Pipe anywhere near a Deathclaw, only way to deal with them is maintaining distance.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2013)

yeah.. melee on deathclaw = tomato Ketchup.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2013)

With certain perks, a melee hero can take down deathclaw in close combat easily.
When I played a ninja assassin cum close combat player, it was easy with a couple of stimpacks.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

Piyush said:


> With certain perks, a melee hero can take down deathclaw in close combat easily.
> When I played a ninja assassin cum close combat player,* it was easy with a couple of stimpacks*.


Ninja's are not supposed to get hurt, then you become a nunja


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

I can kill unlimited Deathclaws without any Stimpacks with my sneak and Gauss Rifle.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2013)

Yea but doing close combat with a whole pack is different thing, no?
I mean, i'm not a hero from tollywood


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yea but doing close combat with a whole pack is different thing, no?
> I mean, i'm not a hero from tollywood



Well I was never good in Close quarters even I have access to guns. However if there are swords and Magic then I am a warrior.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fallout wallpapers - Imgur



anirbandd said:


> yeah.. melee on deathclaw = tomato Ketchup.



False.



Piyush said:


> With certain perks, a melee hero can take down deathclaw in close combat easily.
> When I played a ninja assassin cum close combat player, it was easy with a couple of stimpacks.



True.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

Huh? Did you just say "Piyush, reinstall the game"?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2013)

And to me too. The hell with it, I'm gonna reinstall but the problem is that save games are gone so have to start from beginning which is both good and bad thing.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> And to me too. The hell with it, I'm gonna reinstall but the problem is that save games are gone so have to start from beginning which is both good and bad thing.



Games like these always feel good when starting from fresh. And since now I've got F:NV UE , there will be enough new content .Too bad that I dont have enough time at my disposal from now on. 
Missing the college days


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Games like these always feel good when starting from fresh. And since now I've got F:NV UE , there will be enough new content .Too bad that I dont have enough time at my disposal from now on.
> Missing the college days



Yeah well I don't get enough time to play. 
Damned College days. 

OT
What are you doing now then after college ??


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah well I don't get enough time to play.
> Damned College days.
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Job
9-5
I leave at 8 :15 daily and get back at 7pm


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah well my schedule is not very open either College from 9-5.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2013)

What kind of job is that ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2013)

Faun said:


> What kind of job is that ?



Me or Piyush ??


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Manage to play on weekends ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2013)

Faun said:


> What kind of job is that ?


Almost all jobs are like this, no?


axes2t2 said:


> Manage to play on weekends ?


Yea somehow. Only time I get, I spend it on DOTA, so I end up having no time for SP games.
I play SP games only when I get in LPQ . Thats how I finished Bioshock Infinite, FC3, Metro LL, etc.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2013)

Going to start this one again. But this time with all the DLCs. Never played any DLC, neither did I got the best ending last time (I wrecked a lot of havoc in my last playthrough only to get a pissed off ending)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Going to start this one again. But this time with all the DLCs. Never played any DLC, neither did I got the best ending last time (I wrecked a lot of havoc in my last playthrough only to get a pissed off ending)



Some DLCs are nice but not as much as Fallout 3. Dead Money is really boring and all, but reward is awesome, if you can get it out.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Darling,Dead Money is the best dlc,not boring.

And getting the reward out is like a simple puzzle.

 need a certain skill very high to enjoy it though.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Darling,Dead Money is the best dlc,not boring.
> 
> And getting the reward out is like a simple puzzle.
> 
> need a certain skill very high to enjoy it though.



It just concentrated on stealth mechanics and not the others so didn't liked that much. Also the environment was limited and all.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> It just concentrated on stealth mechanics and not the others so didn't liked that much. Also the environment was limited and all.



IF it was your personal experience , then you should have said it that way 
I thought the DLC really was boring.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2013)

*25.media.tumblr.com/9026c575c8252fe158c975d429239c3b/tumblr_mqmxsh5WQ91s9iquno1_500.jpg
*24.media.tumblr.com/371181841eebefd7dbe4239fc2178887/tumblr_mqmxsh5WQ91s9iquno2_250.png


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2013)

Just when I was about to start this, you came  up with such pics which show the stupid  AI and bad scripting. 
Thanks a lot..grrr


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> It just concentrated on stealth mechanics and not the others so didn't liked that much. Also the environment was limited and all.



Ya it is only 'exciting' for the first time.

After your first playthrough it gets repetitive.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Just when I was about to start this, you came  up with such pics which show the stupid  AI and bad scripting.
> Thanks a lot..grrr



I guess they are rectified by the updates and patches.  I never encountered one. 


axes2t2 said:


> Ya it is only 'exciting' for the first time.
> 
> After your first playthrough it gets repetitive.



Exactly and you can only play it using stealth and nothing else at all.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2013)

Reached lvl 16, managed to activate Jury Rigging like last playthrough, now money wont be an issue.

Btw, Can I start any DLC in the mid of the main plot or do I have to wait till the main story is finished? If its possible, can anyone suggest me the DLC I should go for /avoid ?


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Reached lvl 16, managed to activate Jury Rigging like last playthrough, now money wont be an issue.
> 
> Btw, Can I start any DLC in the mid of the main plot or do I have to wait till the main story is finished? If its possible, can anyone suggest me the DLC I should go for /avoid ?



Avoid: None
Go for: All

Lonesome Road was the only difficult one at Lv 20 for me. Breezed through it at Lv 34.

You need to beat the DLC before the last mission though. There is no return after that.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Reached lvl 16, managed to activate Jury Rigging like last playthrough, now money wont be an issue.
> 
> Btw, Can I start any DLC in the mid of the main plot or do I have to wait till the main story is finished? If its possible, can anyone suggest me the DLC I should go for /avoid ?



I would suggest you to play Honest Hearts first.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 8, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Avoid: None
> Go for: All
> 
> Lonesome Road was the only difficult one at Lv 20 for me. Breezed through it at Lv 34.
> ...





axes2t2 said:


> I would suggest you to play Honest Hearts first.



That means I can start any DLC at any point of game na?
Also, is there any preferable level for some DLCs, coz I see that there are some perks for lvl 50 too, meaning the lvl cap raised to freaking 50 level.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes you can start the DLCs anytime you want. Followers are not allowed to enter in the DLC though.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 10, 2014)

How you guys got the game ? In steam its showing not available in your region?/


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> How you guys got the game ? In steam its showing not available in your region?/



get it via trade


----------



## iittopper (Dec 10, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> How you guys got the game ? In steam its showing not available in your region?/



Get it via trade . It was selling for 1.5 tf2 key = rs 150 during steam exploration sale . I myself got it for 1 key ( not ultimate edition) . Wait for winter sale .


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 18, 2015)

Guy completes Fallout: New Vegas without healing or using health-regen items


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 10, 2016)

If anyone is still playing this...

[YOUTUBE]v2Wov3xawyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2016)

Why was his character walking as if he shat his pants.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 11, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> If anyone is still playing this...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]v2Wov3xawyE[/YOUTUBE]



does this work for FO3 as well??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> does this work for FO3 as well??


No it won't. Every game have their own Mods, it might be possible that the mod is available for F3 but FNV mod won't on F3 or vice versa.


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2021)

Perhaps no one will care but I'll leave this here just in case:

*www.pcgamer.com/the-cancelled-fallout-van-buren-is-being-remade-as-a-new-vegas-mod/


----------



## Desmond (Nov 8, 2021)

Best f****** review of this game but 3 hours long lol.


----------

